# Da Nudie Thread VS. Show us your naughty bits...*NSFW*



## nekointheclouds

Yet another round of blatant bluelighter nudity. 

I love this place.


----------



## papa

oh my..


----------



## nekointheclouds

I gave you pussy Silhouette jason bb.


----------



## Pharcyde

i dont look at yours cuz yous like a internet sister to me


----------



## We are all ONE

imbreds


----------



## Owl Eyed

deez_utz said:


> n00ds..




yes.

more peen plws.


----------



## iheartthisthread

neko, thanks for starting a new thread. I luvs the lighting you use in your pics. 
PS  You aren`t my sister...


----------



## lonewolf13

neko is beautiful and i like her oriental themed bedroom.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Thanks everyone 

And lonewolf, its my opium den...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Where did the nudie thread that Kaywholed started go?
Looking good, bro.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

fuck that shit Ahole WAAO

this was the pic I reposted in solidarity to help out the nudie thread cause


----------



## We are all ONE

Pussyhole is a bit higher than Im use to but mmmmmmm, nice and shaved, like a baby bottom


----------



## lonewolf13

damn PI if i ever get out your way, i'll trim you hedges and chop your wood for free. if you walk around in a tube top and bike shorts.


----------



## dr-ripple




----------



## Owl Eyed

show me ur butt.


----------



## slushy muddy water

those hip valleys please the me


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Perhaps our more frail blers could nom on theese.


----------



## kaywholed

^sustenance


----------



## aesoprock

Nowhere near nude, but still delicious.


----------



## iheartthisthread

I`m nowhere near frail, but I`d motorboat and nom nom...


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Good googley moogily


----------



## Bagseed

would nom for sure.


----------



## NeuroDaemon

Tits want to be free.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

*NSFW*: 



this is really me naked, it's not flattering avoid if you have sensitive eyes and/or stomachs
*NSFW*:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you are pure excellence
upon a throne you are king of this thread


----------



## pharmakos

his mirror's even clean


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

PS.  I am filthy shitty stinky dirty in that picture, which makes it better IMO....  just got back from work inside a furnace at a Manganese plant.  fucking.  gross.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

well I like your hair and the way the dirt clings to your tanned flesh


----------



## Owl Eyed

donkeyPUNCH said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> this is really me naked, it's not flattering avoid if you have sensitive eyes and/or stomachs
> *NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

dammit sam merlotte get back to the restraunt. andy belfleur is looking for you.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bahahahhahaha
that makes it even sexier


----------



## KiwiQflyer

DP is hawt as always!!!  Cue Joe Eposito..."you're the best."


----------



## euphoria

donkeyPUNCH said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> this is really me naked, it's not flattering avoid if you have sensitive eyes and/or stomachs
> *NSFW*:



you are quite hunky dp... dirt looks good on you


----------



## kaywholed

donkeyPUNCH said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> this is really me naked, it's not flattering avoid if you have sensitive eyes and/or stomachs
> *NSFW*:



dirty mexican


----------



## modern buddha

dP: you're dirty, but still sexy. ... Which is still dirty. 

OH WELL! :D


----------



## pharmakos

time to shave my chest again?


----------



## modern buddha

Nah, it looks fine.


----------



## aesoprock

I couldn't be bothered ... trimmer ftw


----------



## kaywholed

thenightwatch said:


> time to shave my chest again?


wax it off
beauty thru pain


----------



## claire22

hi im bored and here's a celebratory lost all my gained weight photo

*NSFW*:


----------



## slortaone

i like the subtle face cover you beautiful bitch


----------



## euphoria

men should never shave their chests. 





*requesting slort*


----------



## Noodle

^

seconded, but only if he posts an upside down low rez snap, preferably from a cell phone


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Haven't contributed in a while


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am diggin the variety pack of photos!
YES!  This is exactly what I was looking for.
Good work, man.  

Take a lesson, gentlemen.


----------



## coelophysis

claire is pretty enough that she can shit on my face



haaaayyyyyy


----------



## modern buddha

TSG, loving the variety of pictures! Glad to see you've gained a few pounds, hun. You're looking much better.


----------



## vacathizzle

*NSFW*: 










Repost from way back. I'm too chubby to take new ones, posting this as motivation to get back in shape lol.


----------



## KhyaBean




----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Frrrrrreshhhhhh meeeeaaaat!  :D
You have pretty little nipples.  Please, feel free to show us moar.

REPOST:

*NSFW*:


----------



## tender lamb shank

what's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## pharmakos

didn't cyde post nudes.  i saw the nsfw but didn't open cuz roommates.  =p



KhyaBean said:


>



#1


----------



## NeuroDaemon

She definitely knows how to tease us  Sexy pictures KhyaBean.


----------



## aesoprock

Yes, finally! Love the look on your face.
More boobs please!


----------



## KhyaBean

:D thanks yo


----------



## We are all ONE

hawt...keep em coming
further away camera plz


----------



## deez_utz

The buns.


----------



## We are all ONE

NSFW that shit fgt


----------



## Owl Eyed

dont listen to him.


----------



## modern buddha

^ This.


----------



## quiet roar

claire22 said:


> hi im bored and here's a celebratory lost all my gained weight photo
> 
> *NSFW*:



Sexy as fuck, but a few extra kilos would be worth celebrating again.


----------



## KhyaBean

We are all ONE said:


> hawt...keep em coming
> further away camera plz



I have only my phone for taking and posting pictures. Also I kind of have this rule where no one gets to see anything below chest lvl unless they're special and it's in person.


----------



## iheartthisthread

*on topic
i don`t like rules.

*off topic 
got any pictures of your mom?


----------



## KhyaBean

iheartthisthread said:


> *on topic
> i don`t like rules.
> 
> *off topic
> got any pictures of your mom?



My mother is way to classy for you dear.


----------



## Owl Eyed

deez_utz said:


> The buns.



more butt pls


----------



## NeuroDaemon

KhyaBean said:


> I have only my phone for taking and posting pictures. Also I kind of have this rule where no one gets to see anything below chest lvl unless they're special and it's in person.



It's called a "Tits but no legs" rule. And it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## KhyaBean

NeuroDaemon said:


> It's called a "Tits but no legs" rule. And it doesn't make any sense.



I was totally going to post a picture of just my legs in response to that but run I realized they're covered in big multi colored bruises at the moment. Looks like you'll have to wait.


----------



## NeuroDaemon

Whip marks are fine, don't be shy.


----------



## Owl Eyed

KhyaBean said:


> I was totally going to post a picture of just my legs in response to that but run I realized they're covered in big multi colored bruises at the moment. Looks like you'll have to wait.



people just think you're obese, that's all.


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## Owl Eyed

lol wat it's true. chicks who usually use "dem angles" are fat. JUST SAYING.


----------



## NeuroDaemon

Or more mysterious than you may imagine.


----------



## ArCi

Owl Eyed said:


> lol wat it's true. chicks who usually use "dem angles" are fat. JUST SAYING.


You can't argue with that





show me those thunder thighs!


----------



## Owl Eyed

NeuroDaemon said:


> Or more mysterious than you may imagine.



not really... girls who usually have "all dat" usually show "all dat".


----------



## Noodle

Don't let the people's court bring you down K.

The rest of us in the studio audience want to fondle your fun bags.


----------



## KiwiQflyer




----------



## KhyaBean

Owl Eyed said:


> people just think you're obese, that's all.



Damn, I try not to make my mama too terribly disappointed in me and suddenly I'm obese! 

Though for the record, I've never claimed I was thin. I am quite proud to be described as "curvy", thank you very much. I have tits and an ass and I like it that way. I'll happily show you some _clothed_ below the chest pics though. 











FYI body pics with no mirror and a phone camera are a bitch. Just sayin.


----------



## pharmakos

what a good start to this page haha

so glad to see some curves in this thread

khya you're not nearly naked enough for the nudie thread though


----------



## KhyaBean

thenightwatch said:


> khya you're not nearly naked enough for the nudie thread though



My tatas are all over page 2. Just trying to appease those who confuse "uncomfortable with full nudity on the internet" with morbidly obese. 

Here's some boobs to make up for it. Sorry it's a repost from the last thread /shrug


*NSFW*:


----------



## MikeOekiM

kyha u seem like u'd be the girl of my dreams then we'd get married but then you'd fuck my brother so id hate u more than anybody in the world

i hope thats not you


----------



## pharmakos

would love to see a full body naked shot

you don't look fat by any means

if you have a bit of a tummy i honestly think thats sexy

full body nooooooods

modesty in the nudie thread?


*NSFW*: 










oh hell i'll even post a new one






can't sleepppppp


*NSFW*:


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

KiwiQflyer said:


>



Yes plz


----------



## iheartthisthread

KhyaBean said:


> My mother is way to classy for you dear.



just wanna see what we'll be dealing with in 20 or so years.


----------



## Bagseed

repost (no cam at the moment):


----------



## euphoria

My god kiwi, your body is BANGIN!!!



deez_utz said:


>



^would slap.


----------



## Pharcyde

thenightwatch said:


> modesty in the nudie thread?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




i imagine this is the face john belushi made on the night he died


----------



## NeuroDaemon

thenightwatch said:


> you don't look fat by any means
> if you have a bit of a tummy i honestly think thats sexy



Truth has been spoken


----------



## comatoserct

Bagseed said:


> repost (no cam at the moment):



I used to be that skinny 






damn you, vodka and pizza


----------



## Owl Eyed

CH? lol


----------



## Bomboclat

wait, deeznutz is a guy?
*Mas!*


----------



## nekointheclouds

thenightwatch said:


> modesty in the nudie thread?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



There may not be modestly..but some of us have style.


----------



## beagleboy

^Always THE one neko. Whenever i think about heading on down to the glory hole and prostituting myself, I think " Nekointheclouds NEVER shows Vag )......thx Alot bitch


----------



## nekointheclouds

excuse me sir but i posted vag outline on page one! Very first post.


----------



## claire22

Good to see you haven't changed one bit Brian!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

comatoserct said:


> I used to be that skinny


you still are

NEKO...nice buns, hun.
KIWI...nice arse roadrash


----------



## pharmakos

*NSFW*:


----------



## Opiate 420

Every time I look at this thread I always think "Damn there are some attractive ladies that post on Bluelight"




Keep up the good work, you make a lot of us happy men :D


----------



## modern buddha

Every time I come into this thread, I get the vagina tingles.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

do I give you good vibrations?


----------



## nolys

Owl Eyed said:


> people just think you're obese, that's all.





Owl Eyed said:


> lol wat it's true. chicks who usually use "dem angles" are fat. JUST SAYING.



Your a bit of a dick aren't you?


----------



## Owl Eyed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> do I give you* good vibrations*?



it's such a sweet sensation.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thank you, lovely man and I thought the same thing about tits mcgee


----------



## iheartthisthread

thanks for the Beach Boys moment.


----------



## nolys

No answer to me question owlie no?


----------



## nolys

Lol this isn't a case of not feeding the trolls, I'm genuinely not trolling, I think the way he spoke to kyhla on the previous page was very obnoxious


----------



## Edvard Munch

nekointheclouds said:


> Yet another round of blatant bluelighter nudity.
> 
> I love this place.




Do you just take pictures of yourself naked for no reason other then to have us think we'd like to tounge your asshole?



KhyaBean said:


> My tatas are all over page 2. Just trying to appease those who confuse "uncomfortable with full nudity on the internet" with morbidly obese.
> 
> Here's some boobs to make up for it. Sorry it's a repost from the last thread /shrug
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


----------



## nolys

Owl Eyed said:


> you've already answered it yourself. a bit of a stupid question to ask, no?



Dude just refrain from speaking to people like that, it takes a lot of courage and balls to post up pictures like that then you get people like you hatin. Even if it was for the lulz, to the person on the receiving end its not funny, and if it were the real world it would most certainly be considered bullying. 
Just think about it man...


----------



## JD55

Outline of my man-junk just chillin lolz


----------



## Owl Eyed

um wat.


----------



## modern buddha

JD55 said:


> Outline of my man-junk just chillin lolz



No, photobucket doesn't allow those kinds of images. You need to go through a place that does.


----------



## Owl Eyed

indeed. JD, try tinypic instead of photobucket. 
photobucket will delete nude photos.


----------



## Seyer

claire22 said:


> hi im bored and here's a celebratory lost all my gained weight photo
> 
> *NSFW*:


Delicious.


----------



## Diloadid

I was playing Resident Evil, and I got a chub. lulz. 

*NSFW*:


----------



## Noodle

That blankey looks soo soft.


----------



## the toad

Diloadid said:


> I was playing Resident Evil, and I got a chub. lulz.
> 
> *NSFW*:


Dang your gonna blow the tip out, be careful with it. Lol


----------



## Mysterier

Dudebutt.


*NSFW*:


----------



## KhyaBean

Mysterier said:


> Dudebutt.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




Yummy


----------



## MikeRWK

Damn kiwi, id do anything those titties told me to 
PI lookin good 
kyah i gotta agree with mike, i think youd totally fuck his brother, but you're still hot.


----------



## Keaton

Got another one :D


----------



## Seyer

Oh shit, youre not banned anymore lol.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Keaton said:


> Got another one :D



wait is that your third one? or second one? you showed me your second one, this looks like a third.

keato y?


----------



## Noodle

Pain first, then better pleasure.


----------



## lonewolf13

that frog staring at me is beginning to weird me out 8(


----------



## Sepher

Owl Eyed said:


> indeed. JD, try tinypic instead of photobucket.
> photobucket will delete nude photos.



Imagechunk will let you host all kinds of filth also. 



Keaton said:


> Got another one :D
> 
> *NSFW*:




Damn! If that's what I think it is well 1) I'm wincing bigtime here, and 2) you're a braver man than me. Kudos dude!


----------



## Keaton

That one didn't hurt as bad as the others that I have. Massively underwhelming.


Owl Eyed said:


> wait is that your third one? or second one? you showed me your second one, this looks like a third.
> 
> keato y?



That's the third. The first two are through the ridge.


----------



## Sepher

Keaton said:


> That one didn't hurt as bad as the others that I have. Massively underwhelming.



Yeah, but you're talking relative here. I mean, how painful absolutely? I considered a Prince Albert once when a mate whapped his cock out to show us how it looked, and told us how the missus loved it. I was like _'Well yeah, I'm sure she does. D'you reckin the fact you have a 9" penis might have something to do with that, more than the steel?'_


----------



## Keaton

It hurt about as much as chaffed nipples.


----------



## lonewolf13

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! that MUCH?


----------



## Keaton

Ya :l


----------



## nekointheclouds

Diloadid said:


> I was playing Resident Evil, and I got a chub. lulz.
> 
> *NSFW*:



Yes



Mysterier said:


> Dudebutt.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Yes



Keaton said:


> Got another one :D



And Yes.

I enjoyed this page.


----------



## poopie

*Keaton*- we're going to need to see the whole thing here for uh...reference. Trust me, I'm pretty much a doctor.

As for everyone else, make with the T & A, plz.


----------



## MzFluffy

drew uggh.. come to me


----------



## Keaton

poopie said:


> *Keaton*- we're going to need to see the whole thing here for uh...reference. Trust me, I'm pretty much a doctor.
> 
> As for everyone else, make with the T & A, plz.



Yes ma'am

*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

Ouch


----------



## Foreigner

Fuck, I can't imagine what that must've felt like. And you'll have holes in your dick for life dude  

Whatever floats yer boat though.


----------



## Keaton

Actually they close rather quickly.


----------



## rm-rf

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> do I give you good vibrations?



i like the way the light highlights your thighs in this. it tells me they feel like satin.


----------



## kaywholed

Keaton said:


> Actually they close rather quickly.



thats your body saying "dont be a retard and leave metal in me"


----------



## Keaton

It's my body i'll do wat i want


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

rm-rf said:


> they feel like satin.


even if I don't shave they do


----------



## rm-rf




----------



## Owl Eyed

Niiiice


----------



## debaser

Nice body, but like the inverted Venus de Milo, we wont see his fase...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

always a pleasure to see that body


----------



## Libby

puurrrrrr


----------



## Diloadid

Keaton said:


> Yes ma'am
> 
> *NSFW*:



I've been debating getting a dydoe. 

Was it a pretty easy going piercing?


----------



## Keaton

lol no.
Hurt a lot, took a while to heal. you need to be patient with it if you get one.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

how long before you can have intercourse?  oral?


----------



## Keaton

two weeks for oral, month for sex. It was the most difficult month of my life.


BTW @PI:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Squeeze my lemon 'til the juice runs down my leg


----------



## Keaton

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Squeeze my lemon 'til the juice runs down my leg


I loveit when you tell me what to do...


----------



## morpher001

Do you live in constant fear of one of those metal bits catching on something and shredding your cock?


----------



## Keaton

I've had one of the balls come off during sex...that was a scary incident. I had to hold the bar in with duct tape until I could get home and replace the ball. 
The ball came out of her about two days later.... >.>
Lesson there is _always tighten before sexytime_


----------



## morpher001

insert testicle related pun here.

do the metal bits get cold in a strong wind? (assume for the sake of argument you are wearing pants)


----------



## Keaton

morpher001 said:


> insert testicle related pun here.
> 
> do the metal bits get cold in a strong wind? (assume for the sake of argument you are wearing pants)


yes.
And no. I don't wanna wear pants


----------



## Seyer

Dat pussy pipe.


----------



## euphoria

this thread is making me rly rly horny


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Two for the price of one;






_Dem hip valleys....._


----------



## iheartthisthread

you and my girl like the hip things... Weird...
Nice pic though


----------



## pharmakos

only one response so far?

dope pic you too, muy sexy


----------



## Lost Ego

COTB: (Although I am a specimen of such pure beauty, I will abide by the rules of the Lounge and not put-down any posters' nude pictures. 

Because yes - the rules apply to me too. 

Tasteful and arty cock shot coming' atcha'. )
edit: hey that could be seen as a compliment! I dont see how u can possibly remove my post. I've seen so much worse shit in here - "kyabean you look obese". like wtf? I think the new girl needs your attention more than PI who is an experienced troll


----------



## Mysterier

MzFluffy said:


> drew uggh.. come to me



You never talk to me anymore, guh!


----------



## claire22

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Two for the price of one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dem hip valleys....._



You have the BEST body shape, farrk kill for those hips!


----------



## bagochina

you know those tits are starting to hang low though...


----------



## pharmakos

just cuz they're so big tho


----------



## Keaton

There is such a thing as a D cup that doesn't hang low. And they're not always fake.


----------



## MikeOekiM

dat pelvic region tho


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Libby

take the blanket off....


----------



## pharmakos

gonna need to see some skin from you first


----------



## Libby

I've already bared all lol, 
by the way u need to empty your PMs mwa!


----------



## boundforglorywt

hey guys, i'm new to this thread 











oh and... " would you fuck me, i'd fuck me " lol


----------



## Keaton

boundforglorywt
Join Date May 2012
*Location New Jersey*
Posts 53

Lol no surprise there.


----------



## boundforglorywt

Keaton said:


> boundforglorywt
> Join Date May 2012
> *Location New Jersey*
> Posts 53
> 
> Lol no surprise there.


what is that suppose to mean :/


----------



## Libby

How? you don't have a penis


----------



## debaser

lul at this immense faggotry wt

nice muscles tho


----------



## Keaton

You look like a close relative of Scumbag Steve.


----------



## boundforglorywt

Libby said:


> How? you don't have a penis


i tucked it back  "mangina"


loulou reed said:


> lul at this immense faggotry wt
> 
> nice muscles tho



lolol

thanks tho 



Keaton said:


> You look like a close relative of Scumbag Steve.


lmao, i have heard that before. i'd like to consider myself a good guy greg tho


----------



## Libby

penis doesn't want to be tucked away... penis wants to stand proud and free...


----------



## Lost Ego

this is now a mangina thread


----------



## Libby

lol
I  u


----------



## Lost Ego

ye i'm sexy and i know it lol.  u too libby-chan


----------



## boundforglorywt

lmao lost ego, glad my mangina inspired you


----------



## Busty St Clare

At least manscape these mangina's. Busty's eyes can't much more punishment.


----------



## rm-rf

Lost Ego said:


> COTB: (Although I am a specimen of such pure beauty, I will abide by the rules of the Lounge and not put-down any posters' nude pictures.
> 
> Because yes - the rules apply to me too.
> 
> Tasteful and arty cock shot coming' atcha'. )
> edit: hey that could be seen as a compliment! I dont see how u can possibly remove my post. I've seen so much worse shit in here - "kyabean you look obese". like wtf? I think the new girl needs your attention more than PI who is an experienced troll



yah im not convinced she does anything in life beyond sitting around hovering over every thread, constantly scrutinizing for any inkling of an opportunity to edit or close...


----------



## Lost Ego

Busty St Clare said:


> At least manscape these mangina's. Busty's eyes can't much more punishment.



how dare you insult my mangina! i'm tempted to post my anus, just to spite u


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## modern buddha

thenightwatch said:


>



TNW is getting ready to fap because of:



Lost Ego said:


>



and



boundforglorywt said:


>


----------



## deaf eye

thenightwatch said:


>





whats that a banana


----------



## dr-ripple

*NSFW*: 





rm-rf said:


>






you got brooklyn now here is Astoria 


*NSFW*:


----------



## trip.more

^Not clicking that cause I know there are no women doctors.


----------



## Owl Eyed

nyc represent. \m/


----------



## Libby

Fucking sexy arm veins.. show the cock damnit


----------



## Noodle

It's a nice one too, if memory serves.

Good show sir.


----------



## debaser

oh yeh

sexy mofo, dr-ripple

show us the goods, pls


----------



## pharmakos

y'all need to chit chat and joke less and get with the posting of the nudies






for libby, i took the scarf off: 


*NSFW*:


----------



## rm-rf

Owl Eyed said:


> nyc represent. \m/



arent you from Long Island?

sall good, aint like im not a transplant


----------



## Dankness

the bathroom is the only spot with a mirror large enough to take the picture........


----------



## Noodle

...mornin'


----------



## the toad

Busty St Clare said:


> At least manscape these mangina's. Busty's eyes can't much more punishment.



On a platter for you sweetie... mind you, its flaccid and thats a full size dinner plate


----------



## Noodle

epic

:D


----------



## slushy muddy water

reposting reposts


----------



## debaser

Love it


----------



## Way|0st

i was starting to have an eye for twinks with all this wang until slushy brought it home.  sweet sweet home


----------



## shimazu

Like if you tried adjusting your monitors brightness to get a better pic


typical youtube comment


----------



## Sepher

slushy muddy water said:


> reposting reposts
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Think we can forgive the reposting for something so artfully posed and tastefully done Slushy, even if we still can't see your tits very well. Nice bit of curviness going on there in the first one. Looking damn good! %)


----------



## nekointheclouds

slushy muddy water said:


> reposting reposts



Who knew shower curtains could make such lovely back drops!


----------



## Noodle

thanks slushy

this one needed a pic' me up!


----------



## slushy muddy water

oh ty you guise


----------



## ego_loss

I had to ditch my folder of saved BL nudes when my girlfriend moved in. I think I actually shed a tear when I had to delete yours, Slushy. Thanks for reminding me of what I lost.


----------



## Keaton

Slushy reposts never get old.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

indeed, like a fine wine.  just gets better with age.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

nekointheclouds said:


> Who knew shower curtains could make such lovely back drops!



Seriously, those pictures are absolutely gorgeous. Blew me away.

Alright, I'm biting a big bullet here. Please ignore the horrendous background:


*NSFW*:


----------



## debaser

yes!  stellar!


----------



## slushy muddy water

those underroos are adorable missy
and i like that fasely fase of yours too 
among other stuffs


----------



## Pharcyde

the toad said:


> On a platter for you sweetie... mind you, its flaccid and thats a full size dinner plate




best of bluelight


----------



## We are all ONE

sarcophagus.heels said:


> *NSFW*:



*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

Pharcyde said:


> best of bluelight



Not quite.
If there was a hotdog bun and some ketchup, it would be tho.


----------



## slushy muddy water

garnish

and nothing more


----------



## nekointheclouds

sarcophagus.heels said:


> Seriously, those pictures are absolutely gorgeous. Blew me away.
> 
> Alright, I'm biting a big bullet here. Please ignore the horrendous background:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Srsly cute undies my dear!


----------



## lonewolf13

they'd look better crumpled up on the floor next to my bed tbph


----------



## Sepher

sarcophagus.heels said:


> Alright, I'm biting a big bullet here. Please ignore the horrendous background:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Background? What background? Didn't have to ignore it, never even noticed it, too busy looking at your underwear to see what everyone else was on about. I approve meself as it goes, bang tidy, though you'd almost certainly look even better without it!


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Thanks, guys  And lmao @ we are all one - had me a good laugh there.


----------



## Libby

The Toad - PLZ do it with the hotdog bun lolz


----------



## the toad

Ill make it a chicago dog perhaps...

Or

Pretzel bun, for her pleasure...


----------



## pharmakos

yay sarcophagus.heels nudes

lookin good

still requesting more libby nudes

and simply_live


----------



## Diloadid

*NSFW*: 










Working on getting an erection.


----------



## Libby

^^ sexy cock! *liiick*



thenightwatch said:


> still requesting more libby nudes


I will have some new nudes when it is warm enough to get naked. In the mean time just fap over my other ones they're still up in the last nudie


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

I promise I smile in real life, I just hate my smile in pics.


*NSFW*:


----------



## We are all ONE

sorecock peels, are you warming up to show your tits or are you going to keep posting softly pics in the *NUDIE* thread


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

You're kind of a bitch, aren't you? I do as I pleeeeze.
But seriously, chill out.


----------



## Seyer

sarcophagus.heels said:


> I promise I smile in real life, I just hate my smile in pics.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


Id do mass amounts of ndtitl off those tits.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

....now, I didn't say you weren't right. But you're still a whiny bitch.


*NSFW*:


----------



## debaser

Yesss

perfect breasts

and these eyes...


----------



## Seyer

sarcophagus.heels said:


> ....now, I didn't say you weren't right. But you're still a whiny bitch.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


All I have to say is this.


----------



## slushy muddy water

loulou reed said:


> and these eyes...



have seen a lot of love but they're never gunna see another one like i had with yoooooooou


----------



## Erich Generic

loulou reed said:


> Yesss
> 
> perfect breasts
> 
> ...



They're a pair of breasts. Not a french croissant on a sunny  midday afternoon.


----------



## Noodle

*NSFW*: 










/dinner plate not included


----------



## Erich Generic

The random cockshots here And there add much character to bluelight


----------



## We are all ONE

sarcophagus.heels said:


> You're kind of a bitch, aren't you? I do as I pleeeeze.
> But seriously, chill out.



*NSFW*:


----------



## Sepher

cheerio said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /dinner plate not included



*backs away from monitor, squints, tilts head to one side*

Oh, it's a cock! Y u no clean lens first, dammit!?




sarcophagus.heels said:


> ....now, I didn't say you weren't right. But you're still a whiny bitch.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



It would seem We Are All One's work here is done. Nicely trolled into letting the puppies out for some air.  Sure looks like they appreciate it, or maybe I'm just projecting!


----------



## aesoprock

Nice work. It's all about the result!


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Erich Generic said:


> They're a pair of breasts. Not a french croissant on a sunny  midday afternoon.



Haha, I appreciate that. Thanks to all the pleasant comments. As for the lot of you with the collective emotional intelligence of a sex deprived tortoise, y'all are truly an encouragement to women everywhere. I'm not gonna give anyone a respect speech over a topless pic, but saying that I was trolled into naked pics hurts this thing we call ''feelings.''


----------



## Bomboclat

sarcophagus.heels said:


> ....now, I didn't say you weren't right. But you're still a whiny bitch.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Boob torpedos!


----------



## Lost Ego

you just sunk my battleship. wtf heels?


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Lmao, is there a prize to be won?


----------



## Lost Ego

Lol no, maybe my cock. What do i gotta do to see you completely naked? Whatever it is i'll do it on post #1000!!!<--------- this


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

If I recall, you're the one that commented that I was nothing exceptional. You're on shaky terms, sir.


----------



## Lost Ego

You are on drugs if u think i said that. Ur amazing body is excepted by this guy


----------



## Diloadid

sarcophagus.heels said:


> ....now, I didn't say you weren't right. But you're still a whiny bitch.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



You are really pretty. Do you have any tats?


----------



## modern buddha

sarcophagus.heels said:


> If I recall, you're the one that commented that I was nothing exceptional. You're on shaky terms, sir.



I'm highly enjoying your sense of rationality. May I have this dance?


----------



## Diloadid

*NSFW*: 










More sausage for the nudie thread.


----------



## aesoprock

sarcophagus.heels said:


> saying that I was trolled into naked pics hurts this thing we call ''feelings.''



Feelings? On teh interwebs?


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Diloadid said:


> You are really pretty. Do you have any tats?



Sadly, no, due to lack of monies. I have two planned out for when I do.

Lost Ego, not to be read as oversensitive, but I was referring to a post made in the post a pic of yourself thread. You know, one where I'm wearing clothes and shit. And where my boobs aren't flappin' about.

And Simply_Live, you certainly may x) It seems that, by nature, there's a lack of rationality in the Lounge, but I have a low tolerance for trolldom.


----------



## Lost Ego

I still dont recall saying that... whatever


----------



## The Rock Monster

sarcophagus.heels said:


> ....now, I didn't say you weren't right. But you're still a whiny bitch.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



you are so beautiful. i want to put your breasts in my mouth and worship them.


----------



## Sepher

Diloadid said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More sausage for the nudie thread.



Nice sausage is nice. Decent meat content there also. Trimming the pubes that hard does tend to make it look plenty bigger though, eh, dontcha find? Pretty much why I do it.  Yay you!


----------



## Diloadid

Sepher said:


> Nice sausage is nice. Decent meat content there also. Trimming the pubes that hard does tend to make it look plenty bigger though, eh, dontcha find? Pretty much why I do it.  Yay you!



I keep my pubes looking pretty fresh because I never know who I am going to run into out and about. Promiscuity +1. When I was in jail that shit went untamed and you are right my friend... it ended up looking a bit smaller and way horrid down there. Optical Illusions +1.


----------



## modern buddha

sarcophagus.heels said:


> And Simply_Live, you certainly may x) It seems that, by nature, there's a lack of rationality in the Lounge, but I have a low tolerance for trolldom.



There's a lack of *some*thing in the Lounge and I don't think it's naked pictures of me.


----------



## Sepher

Think we all need to be the judge of that Simply, atcherly. How else we meant to decide if that adds or diminishes, eh?


----------



## modern buddha

^ The thought of TL being a judge of my naked body is _quite_ nerve-wracking.


----------



## iheartthisthread

there is always pm... Just sayin...


----------



## Sepher

iheartthisthread said:


> there is always pm... Just sayin...



What you said. Just for review purposes and a bit of feedback, yeah? 

Don't worry SL, we'll be kind I'm sure!


----------



## Way|0st

so hot today . could be a naked one! some reposts ~








*NSFW*:


----------



## Libby

*faints*
Your knickers cannot contain that beast 
*reaches tongue out towards you*


----------



## Pharcyde

Everyone stfu and get naked


----------



## Owl Eyed

...


----------



## lonewolf13

you look happy.


----------



## Owl Eyed

it's the vitamin D.


----------



## ArCi

fake smile


----------



## Owl Eyed

i was tickling my anus right before the shutter clicked.
so,
genuine smile.


----------



## powdakilla

Lying around in bed this morning.


----------



## Libby

^ come to my house?
In all seriousness, right now. I'll pay for your flight.


----------



## powdakilla

How can I refuse an offer like that from a babe like you


----------



## Libby

One-way ticket, I'm not helping you leave


----------



## nekointheclouds

Its gonna get crowded at libby's place soon. A regular sausage fest.


----------



## Libby

Only powdakilla, unless an even hotter guy shows up...


----------



## Pharcyde

Libby said:


> Only powdakilla, unless an even hotter guy shows up...




lol here i am


----------



## pharmakos

i thought i was your favorite libby


----------



## Libby

Lol Pharcyde. TNW you're my favourite in other ways 

 you all


----------



## Pharcyde

Libby said:


> Lol Pharcyde. TNW you're my favourite in other ways
> 
> you all



here is a link to pictures of my dick

http://belarr.com/bakercat/


----------



## pharmakos

Libby said:


> Lol Pharcyde. TNW you're my favourite in other ways
> 
> you all



you only like me for one thing =p


*NSFW*:


----------



## Libby

Here's my link baby
http://www.mikeisgod.com/videos/cake-farts


----------



## Lost Ego

^ when ya gonna post more pics lib?


----------



## Libby

You people and your fucking heat wave seem to forget it is dead middle of winter in LibbyLand. I'm not getting naked unless there's a hot man body keeping me warm *searches bedroom* nope


----------



## Libby

There are these ones I havn't posted, work pics, might help tide you over, but they're'nt nekkid unfortunately










And these ones I took when I took the other ones I posted but didn't post them coz they wern't they best I though.. The ones I posted in the last thread were better.


----------



## powdakilla

My word! absolutely outstanding...I might not have nightwatchs' cock, but will pay my own way home


----------



## Libby

Nooo *YOU* have to look up the last nudie thread lol, I have better pics there, click on the archive sub-forum 
click bootilicious, I posted three sets of pics in that thread started page 23


----------



## Owl Eyed

powdakilla said:


> Lying around in bed this morning.



.


----------



## Keaton

thenightwatch said:


> you only like me for one thing =p
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


Doin' it wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






powdakilla said:


> Lying around in bed this morning.



Doin' it right.


----------



## the toad

Gold star for Libby... thats exactly what everyone hopes fpr when they read tue thread title... thats very nice 

nice cropping the other person out btw, in the last pic lol


----------



## Libby

the toad said:


> nice cropping the other person out btw, in the last pic lol



lol wut

*searches bedroom again*


----------



## ArCi

girl gimme that


----------



## Lost Ego

Libby said:


> *work pics*


 Bootylicious, i'd pay to fuck you if it's any consolation lol



>


First one i love your face, so fucking sexy. 2nd one i love your submissive posture, it looks like your midway into getting your pussy pounded and you're shoving your head into the pillow to mask the screams xD




[/QUOTE]

Good god libby, i was missing out. Your pussy looks fantastic spread like that. Should you post a pic doing the same thing but perhaps at a different angle/position, you would be greatly awarded. Also, my penis says hi


----------



## shimazu

you mean greatly rewarded?

unless we give out trophies now


----------



## lonewolf13

libby gets 3rd place award.


----------



## Diloadid

Libby said:


> There are these ones I havn't posted, work pics, might help tide you over, but they're'nt nekkid unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these ones I took when I took the other ones I posted but didn't post them coz they wern't they best I though.. The ones I posted in the last thread were better.




 you are so loverly Libby.


----------



## powdakilla

It was 30 degrees in my bedroom last night, I couldn't sleep, and couldn't help but think of Libby and her out of this world ass!


----------



## SM0K3Y

I posted in a prev thread but I got a new computer so I'll have to take more but wanted to comment on SMW's pics-



slushy muddy water said:


> reposting reposts
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Absolutely 100% without a doubt the best pics ever posted in BL nudie threads. There are quite a few beautiful women (most if not all are beautiful women) that post in this thread, but these pics are my absolute favorite. Not because of your body, or your beauty (even though you are) but because of the ingenuity of the editing and the fact that the very first picture leaves a lot to the imagination. Great pic, great idea, very beautiful and smart as well.


----------



## bagochina

your reaching with the best picture ever comment...


----------



## ArCi

SM0K3Y said:


> I posted in a prev thread but I got a new computer so I'll have to take more but wanted to comment on SMW's pics-
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely 100% without a doubt the best pics ever posted in BL nudie threads. There are quite a few beautiful women (most if not all are beautiful women) that post in this thread, but these pics are my absolute favorite. Not because of your body, or your beauty (even though you are) but because of the ingenuity of the editing and the fact that the very first picture leaves a lot to the imagination. Great pic, great idea, very beautiful and smart as well.



lol............ wow


----------



## poopie

A Craig's List-style serial killer is inevitable with these Nudie threads, as of late.


----------



## lonewolf13

SM0K3Y said:


> I posted in a prev thread but I got a new computer so I'll have to take more but wanted to comment on SMW's pics-
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely 100% without a doubt the best pics ever posted in BL nudie threads. There are quite a few beautiful women (most if not all are beautiful women) that post in this thread, but these pics are my absolute favorite. Not because of your body, or your beauty (even though you are) but because of the ingenuity of the editing and the fact that the very first picture leaves a lot to the imagination. Great pic, great idea, very beautiful and smart as well.


----------



## Libby

Holy Fuck Powdakilla. 1st place trophy hands down.
*dies*


----------



## SM0K3Y

lonewolf13 said:


> *whatever faggot gtfo pic you posted*



I was simply stating that having pics leaving things up to the imagination is much sexier than posting full out pics of your twat. If you have even half the IQ of the summer temperature of NJ you would understand what I was trying to convey with that message. I wasn't patronizing or kissing her ass. Just simply stating there is more to "Sexy" than full out raunchy pictures of women.

I think you may need to grow up a bit.



ArCi said:


> lol............ wow





bagochina said:


> your reaching with the best picture ever comment...



Again there is more to sexy and beautiful than spread eagle pictures. If you guys can't appreciate the "Up to the imagination" comment I'm sorry. Just how I feel. If you guys don't agree that's fine. That's just how I feel.


----------



## Libby

We all think Slushy's pics are nice, don't be a fag about it


----------



## SM0K3Y

Libby said:


> We all think Slushy's pics are nice, don't be a fag about it



I wasn't saying that you guys don't agree that they are nice. What I'm saying again, is that leaving things up to the imagination are more powerful in a male (or female) mind than just raunchy pics (I love raunchy pics as well though, everyone does, it's human nature)

Also, don't get me wrong I can appreciate nude pics (I'll be posting my own as soon as I can take them tomorrow) and again I find mostly all the women in here beautiful, but what I was again, trying to convey, is that imagination is a powerful thing. Regardless of beautiful or not.

*edit*
And to give me shit about it, or think that I'm brown nosing is not only ignorant (in the literal definition not the way people project it) then I'm sorry, yes I think that's a bit judgemental and yes I will say something back when called a faggot for it.


----------



## Libby

SM0K3Y said:


> I'll be posting my own as soon as I can take them tomorrow


Will there be cock or just artistic lighting?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


>





bagochina said:


> you know those tits are starting to hang low though...





thenightwatch said:


> just cuz they're so big tho





Keaton said:


> There is such a thing as a D cup that doesn't hang low. And they're not always fake.



Hang low, eh?  You still think they're hanging low?



And as Terri Hatcher so eloquently put it on Seinfeld, "And by the way... they're real......and they're spectacular"


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

ding


----------



## Libby

Ding ding ding! 
/Match
Those are fabulous! and I'm sure much bigger than a D cup Keaton, look at that tiny waist they must be E or F mine are D's ffs.


----------



## pharmakos

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Hang low, eh?  You still think they're hanging low?



i take back everything mean i've ever said to you


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Here goes nothing..


----------



## pharmakos

i approve

sexy hair and ass

and nipples


----------



## Owl Eyed

powdakilla said:


> It was 30 degrees in my bedroom last night, I couldn't sleep, and couldn't help but think of Libby and her out of this world ass!



:3.


----------



## modern buddha

Stoned Immaculate said:


> Here goes nothing..



Very beautiful. Thanks for "having no regrets".  Your hair is just gorgeous, by the way.

Also, powdakilla, you honestly deserve to be in the "beautiful men" thread. My goodness!


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

goodness!



powdakilla said:


> It was 30 degrees in my bedroom last night, I couldn't sleep, and couldn't help but think of Libby and her out of this world ass!


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

and thank you Nightwatch and Simply_Live


----------



## powdakilla

Awesome pictures Stoned Immaculate (I thought 'here goes nothing' to myself when I posted as well!).  Thanks to everyone for the nice words, and not tearing me a new one in true Lounge fashion!


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Stoned Immaculate said:


> Here goes nothing..


these had me going  "Oh, ohh OH!" outloud in the library - fucking hell lass you certainly don't do things in half measures - you're damn hot.

Powdakilla - cor blimey dude!


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Looked a page back - Worth double posting -

my my piglet - good to see you in the flesh (even if it's on a screen) again - these are WAY hotter than those pics I have from years ago...you certainly learnt how to take a good self portrait - kudos...fuck gal, you know how to get me hard...*fap-a-licious*





Libby said:


> There are these ones I havn't posted, work pics, might help tide you over, but they're'nt nekkid unfortunately
> And these ones I took when I took the other ones I posted but didn't post them coz they wern't they best I though.. The ones I posted in the last thread were better.


----------



## modern buddha

powdakilla said:


> Awesome pictures Stoned Immaculate (I thought 'here goes nothing' to myself when I posted as well!).  Thanks to everyone for the nice words, and not tearing me a new one in true Lounge fashion!



How can we tear you a new one? You're another god that has stepped foot into the nudie thread, along the ranks of rm-rf, I'd say!


----------



## Owl Eyed

powdakilla said:


> Awesome pictures Stoned Immaculate (I thought 'here goes nothing' to myself when I posted as well!).  Thanks to everyone for the nice words, and *not tearing me a new one in true Lounge fashion!*



that's because 1) no one ever hazes anyone anymore, it's carebear police all around (ex; see how libby reacts when you're "mean" to her) , and 2) you look hot.


----------



## Libby

3) Owl is just jelly coz he knows I'll get ur cock and he wont
4) lounge already fucking hazed me in 2008 damnit why did I get twice I didnt do shit wrong (since when is making someone seriously consider suicide "hazing" anyhow)
5) cum shots??


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Thanks  it was alittle unnerving, but I'm glad we both went for it! And perfectly put, I too appreciate all the kind words 

^^ that was in reply to powdakilla who knows where the quote went..fuckin iPhone lol


----------



## iheartthisthread

this thread got better lately :D


----------



## Busty St Clare

All this racist jibber jabber makes my cock go soft


----------



## Owl Eyed

Busty St Clare said:


> All this racist jibber jabber makes my cock go soft



it's a nice penis though busta,
shhhh. 



Libby said:


> *I dont expect people to shower me with good vibes*, I just dont want to be bullied all the time, why cant u just be nice to me like you are to eachother



yes you do. one person makes one joke and you go off the handle. this includes most of the people here lately. and no one is nice to each other here. 

in girl world, there are no friends. only frenemies.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Boobs to lighten the mood? 8)


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i am enlighten imo


----------



## Beachcat

Nice boobs, Stoned.  Nice cock, Busty, even soft as it is.  Glad to read all the drama and get a chuckle before it is all removed....


----------



## slushy muddy water

cake...or _death_?!


Libby said:


> death it is then


----------



## iheartthisthread

not to break up the love spat, but who`s the new hot brunette? 
Damn...  :D


----------



## nekointheclouds

The problem is you cant take a joke libby. And if you cant take it when we joke around, because we enjoy poking fun at each other, then how are we supposed to know when your joking.

And this page needs more ass.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ dats some gud shet rite their, neko :D


----------



## Lost Ego

Stoned Immaculate said:


> Boobs to lighten the mood? 8)



orgasmic tits, beautiful lips, wish i could see inbetween your hips o.o. (rhymez)


nekointheclouds said:


> The problem is you cant take a joke libby. And if you cant take it when we joke around, because we enjoy poking fun at each other, then how are we supposed to know when your joking.
> 
> And this page needs more ass.


God nekko, u so fine. I love when you can see a little bit of camel toe through panties, especially in this position. /hardon.jpeg

@owlie if u dont have anything nice to say then don't say it at all. oh wait im not your mod or father. maybe you shouldn't tell her what to do either.

@libby you need too look at "lounging" or "trolling" as a form of their 8 year old self trying to annoy the shit out of you. Ever had a younger brother that got joy out of seeing you mad because they were mad at you? this is the same thing. you have a few options against trolling/childish jokes: 1. piss them off more than you but dont let it get to you, 2. ignore them and they will eventually stfu (who wants to talk to themselves like a fucking loser?), 3. tell mom and dad (in this case it's the mods) if they are especially out of line. Threatening an immature child who hates you in the first place with suicide is dumb, they'll just get satisfaction out of it and you're just letting the kid win by doing that. No but really, ignore the fat bastard


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> and please show some ass in a thong
> ok this might sound kinky n unusual but,, please do it in black n white too



you are making it too easy for me but I guess that is the point


----------



## Lost Ego

^ taking requests are we? how about a pic of your beaver? xD or a pic with a stick up your ass.

@libby: because, i already told you, he does hate you and gets joy out of making people miserable. if you killed yourself he would be happy. he has some bad karma coming his way, and when it comes, it's gonna knock him on his ass and he won't be able to get up out of his rutt and he'll wonder why his life fucking sucks ass

@owlie: mark my words above


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

THAT MIRROR IS DIRTY !!!!! ; )

and we need more ass
half a beginning
need more effort imo

but its still redemption
its still you
definition 
curve
good taste
black n white
nice set of under wear
nice scratchable biteable  you with subtle front shot
i like this very much


----------



## Lost Ego

^ ill get off my soap box when you get your fat ass up off your computer chair
here goes nothing o.o, not to imply my cock is the size of nothingness

*NSFW*: 









in fact i think it's grown, or it was just bigger right b4 i took this pic caus i was about to ejac.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

SHUT THE FUCK UP. LostEgo I will infract if you don't cut it out. Get a grip guys.


----------



## Lost Ego

so um, cotb i saw your pic and it's hott. jus' sayin


----------



## Keaton

CoTB is old.


----------



## Lost Ego

Mmmm cougars. I like to eat me a cat every now and then


----------



## modern buddha

PI is looking delish. As are CotB's bouncey boobies.


----------



## Keaton

Pi is a dime.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> you are making it too easy for me but I guess that is the point




Your shoulders are ridiculous...I'm jealous


----------



## Bomboclat

Busty St Clare said:


> All this racist jibber jabber makes my cock go soft



Dont speak
Just feel


----------



## THCified

Stoned Immaculate said:


>



Holy Shite, that's the Pic of the Week, at least 8(


----------



## Seyer

nekointheclouds said:


> The problem is you cant take a joke libby. And if you cant take it when we joke around, because we enjoy poking fun at each other, then how are we supposed to know when your joking.
> 
> And this page needs more ass.


Trademark Neko underoos. Fab as always.


----------



## Diloadid

^^^ what is that bottle on the dresser? but forreals, checkout dat ass.


----------



## Owl Eyed

oven is closed


----------



## Diloadid

Owl Eyed said:


> my tiny penis.



Swag.


----------



## We are all ONE

Aardvarks in asia?
headassplode


----------



## Owl Eyed

hueaheau


----------



## Seyer

O..


----------



## Libby

I saw owlie's noodie bits hehehe


----------



## beagleboy

Libby said:


> I saw owlie's noodie bits hehehe



You wrote "noodie", but I saw it as noddle cause' I'm wearing sunglasses.
You've been posting alot recently Libbymeister. 
You should check out my thread in slr, 
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/633229-Does-anyone-have-experience-with-prolapsing-your-colon-aka-prune-tulip


----------



## powdakilla

I need to find a good place to sun tan naked, my butt is way to pale!


----------



## slortaone

neko you got an amazing ass.

thAT Bottle on your dresser looks like the bottles of methadone that are around these parts


----------



## We are all ONE

powdakilla said:


> I need to find a good place to sun tan naked, my butt is way to pale!


Daaaaammn girl, roll over and let us see dem titties


----------



## powdakilla

That comment was the best part of this dudes day..


----------



## Owl Eyed

Zamn powda, nice ass.
And nice dimples too.


----------



## lonewolf13

looking good owlie, you layin off the 4o's?


----------



## ArCi

lol classic.

40's and wings jokes with owlie never get old


----------



## Owl Eyed

lonewolf13 said:


> looking good owlie, you layin off the 4o's?



yes.



ArCi said:


> lol classic.
> 
> 40's and wings jokes with owlie never get old



mcnuggets*


----------



## Keaton

omg, cannot unsee owl peen


----------



## Owl Eyed

says the person who has sent me pictures of his paynus more than once.


----------



## Keaton

You're welcome


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## KhyaBean




----------



## Lost Ego

tease me more khya


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

Are you fapping ego?


----------



## Noodle

_softly_


----------



## MzFluffy

thread bump haha 





juciy haha


----------



## Lost Ego

^Your nipple looks like an egg but i like it . Also i think a meme is in order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all jokes aside, you are hot as fuck


----------



## KillCops

^^OH FUCK YA there it is!


----------



## DexterMeth

MzFluffy said:


> hahaha no my sex life sucks recently lol.. thats why im on here tonight



 fluffs ftw


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

MzFluffy said:


> juciy haha



BOOM TING!!

(no don't go getting implants...or a fat ass)


----------



## We are all ONE

MzFluffy said:


> thread bump haha





MzFluffy said:


> i just got mcdonalds and the fries are cold and soggy


----------



## Pharcyde

sweet skirt?

i request more plaid


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

im pretty happy that fluffy is still posting in here


...

thats a good girl


----------



## deaf eye

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>




nice front panty shot in the mirror to the right,


----------



## ArCi

good eye


----------



## Pharcyde

ArCi said:


> good eye



lol?


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

MzFluffy said:


> thread bump haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juciy haha



juicy couture underwear.


----------



## pharmakos

KhyaBean said:


>



yes


----------



## Sepher

deaf eye said:


> nice front panty shot in the mirror to the right,



Clearly aimed for checking the angle of the ass relative to mirror, and yet, somehow I missed it?  So 1) ta for the heads up, good on ya, and 2) *drops out of Film Studies* 



			
				Pharcyde said:
			
		

> i request more plaid



It's not a plaid. Plaid's are bigger altogether, innit? You mean more tartan, cos I'm sure you don't mean more cloth?


----------



## Erich Generic

MzFluffy said:


> thread bump haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juciy haha


----------



## Pharcyde

Sepher said:


> It's not a plaid. Plaid's are bigger altogether, innit? You mean more tartan, cos I'm sure you don't mean more cloth?



its all plaid to me


----------



## Lost Ego

^you're plaid out


----------



## Keaton

Sepher said:


> It's not a plaid. Plaid's are bigger altogether, innit? You mean more tartan, cos I'm sure you don't mean more cloth?




It's kinda hard for any pattern to be big on a skirt that small...


----------



## ArCi

hmm


----------



## Pharcyde

ArCi said:


> hmm



indeed


----------



## The Rock Monster

Stoned Immaculate said:


> Boobs to lighten the mood? 8)



omg you have amazing boobs. fricken amazing.


----------



## Keaton

*samsonite* said:


>


Clean your room, slob.


----------



## pk.

I like the direction this thread is going.


----------



## *samsonite*

Keaton said:


> Clean your room, slob.



That's the floor of my closet doll. Bags and shoes belong right where they are. Maybe if I posted a picture of a cock you would be more interested in the focal point of the pic


----------



## MikeOekiM

*samsonite* said:


>



i think i need more picture evidence before i come to any conclusions

ex.:


*NSFW*:


----------



## *samsonite*

If you say pretty please


----------



## Busty St Clare

*samsonite* said:


> That's the floor of my closet doll. Bags and shoes belong right where they are. Maybe if I posted a picture of a cock you would be more interested in the focal point of the pic


It would have to be an awesome cock to be fair


----------



## *samsonite*

I don't think it matters to him. Low standards, ya know. 

I'm bored so any requests? no nips or vag but I can be creative


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Sharpie at 20 paces!


----------



## Seyer

Zamnnnnnn Sam.


----------



## *samsonite*

Seyer said:


> Zamnnnnnn Sam.



xoxo


----------



## We are all ONE

*samsonite* said:


> I'm bored so any requests? *no nips*


what is wrong with them?


----------



## Seyer

*samsonite* said:


> Yes I am milky white


I can dig it.


----------



## *samsonite*

We are all ONE said:


> what is wrong with them?



Absolutely nothing. Just being modest 



Seyer said:


> I can dig it.



Figure I'll age gracefully staying out of the sun. Leatherface isn't a good look.


----------



## iheartthisthread

nothing like new nudies in the morning...
My day`s gonna go down hill from here.


----------



## ArCi

those veins in your boobs are really gross


----------



## *samsonite*

ArCi said:


> those veins in your boobs are really gross



The veins on your dick aren't pretty either. It's called white skin dollface


----------



## We are all ONE

He is black silly


----------



## lonewolf13

he's burple iirc


----------



## *samsonite*

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> Mmmmmmm yummeh! Nice milky white



 You either love or hate the pasty white. Glad you like


----------



## We are all ONE

fuck Arci...I approve Sam!


----------



## *samsonite*

We are all ONE said:


> fuck Arci...I approve Sam!



Thanks love


----------



## Seyer

*samsonite* said:


> Since angry troll ArCi doesn't approve I'll cover up to spare his eyes


Tasty.


----------



## *samsonite*

Morning Seyer  So you guys have a page of me.... where's your pics?


----------



## iheartthisthread

sammie, if you`re still taking requests....

Something with an instrument- girls with guitars are hott but anything`ll do.

Sprawled out on stairs

naked handstands are something you don`t see everyday.

Something in a bathtub is cool

outdoor shots are sexy...

Thanks bb


----------



## *samsonite*

K come back tonight and I'll give you something new


----------



## iheartthisthread

I don`t know... I`m pretty busy, but for you I`ll make an effort.


----------



## We are all ONE

*samsonite* said:


> Morning Seyer  So you guys have a page of me.... where's your pics?



Seyer has got a monster cock but scared to use it


----------



## Seyer

It has a mind of its own. Bastard children, eyes poked out, the whole nine.


----------



## ArCi

lol im jk samsonite


----------



## *samsonite*

iheartthisthread said:


> I don`t know... I`m pretty busy, but for you I`ll make an effort.



We can reschedule. I'm flexible. Very.

Don't be scared Seyer, I'll talk you thru it


----------



## *samsonite*

ArCi said:


> lol im jk samsonite



I fixed it for you. No more eyesores anymore


----------



## Seyer

*samsonite* said:


> Don't be scared Seyer, I'll talk you thru it


There will be no talking happening.


----------



## *samsonite*

Seyer said:


> There will be no talking happening.



There will be whatever I want there to be


----------



## ArCi

mmmm


----------



## *samsonite*

I'm hogging the thread here. I should've started a "samsonite nudie thread"


----------



## ArCi

I don't think anyone is arguing aagainst you^


----------



## Seyer

*samsonite* said:


> There will be whatever I want there to be


Eh, we can compromise.


----------



## *samsonite*

Confession time... who in here checked my post history to see if I have an ugly face?  :D


----------



## ArCi

lol your pics were not that intersting.

Don't get ahead of yourself now


----------



## *samsonite*

ArCi said:


> lol your pics were not that intersting.
> 
> Don't get ahead of yourself now



Then don't look at them. My point to that is that all my pics in here happen to be headless. Never claimed to NOT be ugly. I'm actually quite hideous, don't look.


----------



## ArCi

don't show


----------



## Seyer

*samsonite* said:


> I'm actually quite hideous, don't look.


Psh, liar


----------



## ArCi

yeah Seyer.. what she said


----------



## *samsonite*

Seyer said:


> Psh, liar



Aww, Seyer. You make me blush

ArCi on the other hand makes me want to kick him in the raisins


----------



## ArCi

mm baby i like when you talk like that


----------



## *samsonite*

ArCi said:


> don't show



 How bout I do whatever I damn well please. I do believe you are outvoted, troll


----------



## *samsonite*

ArCi said:


> mm baby i like when you talk like that



mm baby I like when you don't talk


----------



## ArCi

Is that why you brought the duct tape?


----------



## Busty St Clare

Less chit chat, more nudes please people. Take it to e harmony


----------



## *samsonite*

ArCi said:


> Is that why you brought the duct tape?



The ball gag wasn't enough


----------



## Busty St Clare

That means you too toots


----------



## ArCi

Ok sorry Busty last one I swear.

-------------------------------------

I'll get you just like I got Libby babe.


----------



## *samsonite*

Ive contributed many. Bust it out Busty


----------



## Busty St Clare

To be technical yours aren't even nude doll face (or perhaps butter face??)

You are new here so I'll cut you some slack, but we have a regular photothread for clothed bodies here

Nudes or stfu


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

ArCi said:


> those veins in your boobs are really gross


you're a homo tbh...


----------



## *samsonite*

Busty St Clare said:


> To be technical yours aren't even nude doll face (or perhaps butter face??)
> 
> You are new here so I'll cut you some slack, but we have a regular photothread for clothed bodies here
> 
> Nudes or stfu



To be technical, I did post nude dollface. You are the one still talking with no new pics


----------



## MikeOekiM

shes as feisty as they cum


----------



## Busty St Clare

A slow on the uptake tough.... fixed


----------



## *samsonite*

I don't think your done "fixing". I had a pic with only nipples covered and there are women in full panties and bras here. Keep "fixing"


----------



## Busty St Clare

I don't think I work for you do I?

I love my job...


----------



## DexterMeth

That looks painful


----------



## Busty St Clare

I'm a trained professional.... don't this at home


----------



## iheartthisthread

are you fucking kidding me? Lol


----------



## *samsonite*

I'd fire you if you did. You need to follow your own rules and not be an inconsistent modder


----------



## Busty St Clare

The line to give a shit starts here


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Shut the fuck up samsonite. Read the guidelines before posting 'toots' and learn to roll with the punches. 

You're not Robinson Crusoe, you didn't invent the first nude picture of a woman on an Internet forum. You've had your moment in the sun, now continue to provide us with t&a or kindly fuck off to another thread. 

Please and thank-you, 'doll face'.


----------



## *samsonite*

Busty St Clare said:


> I don't think I work for you do I?
> 
> I love my job...



No dick here...


----------



## Busty St Clare

If you squint you can see nips though


----------



## *samsonite*

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Shut the fuck up samsonite. Read the guidelines before posting 'toots' and learn to roll with the punches.
> 
> You're not Robinson Crusoe, you didn't invent the first nude picture of a woman on an Internet forum. You've had your moment in the sun, now continue to provide us with t&a or kindly fuck off to another thread.
> 
> Please and thank-you, 'doll face'.


The guidelines have been clearly read. I'm the last nude here so YOU can post up or kindly fuck off


----------



## slushy muddy water

We are all ONE said:


> what is wrong with them?



i put 20 on inverted


----------



## Keaton

^I'm gonna say they're vastly different sizes.( O )( o )



*samsonite* said:


> That's the floor of my closet doll. Bags and shoes belong right where they are. Maybe if I posted a picture of a cock you would be more interested in the focal point of the pic



I hope your pussy is cleaner than that closet.


----------



## *samsonite*

slushy muddy water said:


> i put 20 on inverted



Since some mods cant handle being told to be consistent with the rules the proof wont be known I suppose. But that'd be a bad bet 



Busty St Clare said:


> If you squint you can see nips though



Nope. Some naked feet and armpits tho



Keaton said:


> ^I'm gonna say they're vastly different sizes.( O )( o )
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your pussy is cleaner than that closet.



Cleaner than that dick pic for sure. My measurements are better too


----------



## Busty St Clare

I guess we will just have to wait for the next insecure chubby chick to post up some nips then.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

*samsonite* said:


> The guidelines have been clearly read. I'm the last nude here so YOU can post up or kindly fuck off


Like this, you mean?






And yes Waao - it's an old fashioned boob-off.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Hey, I was waiting for a chubby chick not smoking hawt!


----------



## Keaton

Have you considered a lift?



*samsonite* said:


> Cleaner than that dick pic for sure. My measurements are better too



Huh?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Keaton said:


> Have you considered a lift?


Have you considered liposuction, or even gastric banding?

I could use whatever they suck out in my titties and prop them up into "double D's" like Fluffy's.


----------



## Keaton

Yea, but I started working out instead.


----------



## Busty St Clare

That's why he got the dick implants, he doesn't have to make an effort now.


----------



## *samsonite*

I'll see that pic and raise you when my other nude reappears


----------



## Keaton

Busty St Clare said:


> That's why he got the dick implants, he doesn't have to make an effort now.




Yea, pretty much.
The only down side is that when I tan naked on my roof, crows try to pick at em


----------



## deaf eye

uh sexy uh lips  ,CotB


----------



## DeathDomokun

Now COTB I'm not one to complain about tits but fuck you've got awesome hips/arse


----------



## Owl Eyed

lol @ samsonsite.


----------



## *samsonite*

My pics were evidence to the hypocrisy so they had to vanish


----------



## MikeOekiM

post snatch pics that'll teach em


----------



## Busty St Clare

My mother always told me peacock feathers were bad luck.


----------



## *samsonite*

My nudes already vanished. I'll post more when my others return. In the meantime more pics of girls in underwear and bras will continue on



Busty St Clare said:


> My mother always told me peacock feathers were bad luck.



My mother told me fire crotches were hypocrites

I'm off for now. Enjoy your panty shots gents and have a lovely evening. I'm sure I'll be back soon


----------



## Owl Eyed

samsonite is like the female tnw.

shut up samsonite, your attitude sucks. you come in here acting like you're big shit. you're just another pair of tits and ass until you rage quit the lounge.


----------



## Keaton

She has more spunk than tnw could ever dream of having.


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah, in her


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

LOVIN' COTB and BUSTY pics.


----------



## DeathDomokun

How about we all calm the fuck down and get naked


----------



## Keaton

Practice what you preach.


----------



## Pharcyde

stfu and get naked


----------



## ArCi

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


>






*samsonite* said:


> I'll see that pic and raise you when my other nude reappears



Sorry but you just can't compete with that.

no chance.


----------



## *samsonite*

Owl Eyed said:


> samsonite is like the female tnw.
> 
> shut up samsonite, your attitude sucks. you come in here acting like you're big shit. you're just another pair of tits and ass until you rage quit the lounge.



My attitude? I'm pretty sure the convo and pics were flowing just fine till mom and pop came in talking shit. No new pics in what? A week? I produce 4 in a day and get told to "post or stfu and fuck off" when I'm clearly nude in one and as nude as others in the rest. Who deletes nudes in a nude thread and yet bitches about no posts?? Check the thread sweet cheeks. I'm playing defense not offense. Instead of getting a stick up my ass I offered to post more when the abuse of power stopped.


----------



## ArCi

Refer to post #493

Thank you. Have a nice day


----------



## *samsonite*

ArCi said:


> Refer to post #493
> 
> Thank you. Have a nice day



Honey I'm in my twenties with 34Ds. I can and will when my other nudes return. Not gonna waste my time taking pics and uploading if they are just going to be deleted out of spite


----------



## ArCi

lol so serious. but sorry you cant compete. come back after you have laid out in the sun for a couple weeks


----------



## *samsonite*

Never! My milky whiteness won't be leather in 10 yrs


----------



## Libby

I AM nekkid, I'm at work lol


----------



## Pharcyde

I just ment in general

Call everyone jason for the rest of your shift lol


----------



## *samsonite*

[/QUOTE]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












[/QUOTE]

Libby wins!


----------



## We are all ONE

Hey Sam, you look like you are in the older BLer bracket, wanna fuck?


----------



## Libby

Samsonite!


----------



## We are all ONE

Don't get Jelly Libby, you might make the 2AMer cut in my league, but I aint trying to be your 9000th post
knowwhatimsayin


----------



## We are all ONE

That's hilarious, most of owls clients were white



*samsonite* said:


> I might have some time around noon



it's 24 after here and Im naked

and not bad for 53 huh ladies?





plz dont label me a killer cuz of me joker tat


----------



## ArCi

We are all ONE said:


> Don't get Jelly Libby, you might make the 2AMer cut in my league, but I aint trying to be your 9000th post
> knowwhatimsayin


----------



## *samsonite*

We are all ONE said:


> Not bad for 53 huh ladies?



Ver nice


----------



## Pharcyde

Thats not his body. I know his body


----------



## ArCi

hahaha you should trust him samsonite.

Pharcyde _knows_ him.
_knows._


----------



## THCified

*samsonite* said:


> Libby wins!



Yep! She's simply the Best


----------



## Way|0st

Libby said:


> I AM nekkid, I'm at work lol


 wow...one of my new favs here .  holy....

sam has a similar body too.  amazing as well

skinnier than normal but just my small contribution


*NSFW*: 














more beautiful fair skin girls now plsss


----------



## *samsonite*

Thanks for the compliment and thanks for the eye candy


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Libby said:


> I AM nekkid, I'm at work lol



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH nubile mmmmm...*fap*


----------



## Noodle

waylost is not skinny


----------



## tomdpimp

wow


----------



## lilczey

This is my first time doing this soo b kind


----------



## Owl Eyed

czey plz.


----------



## lilczey

Thanx bb


----------



## MikeOekiM

do u need a permit to carry those guns?


----------



## We are all ONE

lilczey said:


> This is my first time doing this soo b kind


Damn bro, you got some good definition

in the squint lines above your eyebrows


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## lilczey

Huzzah first nudes I evar posted

Feels good bro


----------



## Libby

Feels good


----------



## lilczey

Incoming pube man.. Im going in!!! Im going in!!

Yeah I trim very rarely will I shave


----------



## XTc_for_me

Hey ima trimmer to!  feels weird shaving

Czey i think we need to book a ticket to NZ, and go tag team libby,


----------



## lilczey

Bonsai bump

Bro im on a solo mission to marry her, my future wife

Although it feels good to post nudes I feel like I gave up my goodies..


----------



## ArCi

XTc_for_me said:


> Czey i think we need to book a ticket to NZ, and go tag team libby,


----------



## Owl Eyed

lilczey said:


> Bonsai bump
> 
> Bro im on a solo mission to marry her, my future wife
> 
> Although it feels good to post nudes I feel like I gave up my goodies..



no foreplay, straight to the peen.

you have nothing left to offer now.
how do it feel.


----------



## lilczey

I thought u'd b happy owl...

I feel dirty and used now


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## Cristiano Ronaldo

[/QUOTE]

Libby wins![/QUOTE]

was good ma, dam the things i would do to yu....


----------



## n3ophy7e

it's been a while...


----------



## iheartthisthread

n3ophy7e said:


> it's been a while...


this makes up for it.


----------



## XTc_for_me

def makes up for it.... dex u lucky bastard i swear .... its cool, i got some fine bitch to fuck to, if i didnt i would really be jelous .


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

I'm no longer a Greenlighter! 

Now nothing can stop me from exposing my nekked self to all of BL, muhahaha!

What do you want to see ladies? Something with me n my puss (the feline kind)? 

Maybe a naked bacon fry?

Or possibly a generic mirror shot in a filthy bathroom? (sadly my roommate is not as neurotic as I : ( )?


----------



## shimazu

how about a certificate of death


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

shimazu said:


> how about a certificate of death



So you're into that necro shit? Ok I can dig it... Well not really but I'll try not to judge


----------



## pk.

Disraeli_Beers said:


> I'm no longer a Greenlighter!
> 
> Now nothing can stop me from exposing my nekked self to all of BL, muhahaha!
> 
> What do you want to see ladies? Something with me n my puss (the feline kind)?
> 
> Maybe a naked bacon fry?
> 
> Or possibly a generic mirror shot in a filthy bathroom? (sadly my roommate is not as neurotic as I : ( )?



picture of your vagina with a blue lighter in it


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

pk. said:


> picture of your vagina with a blue lighter in it



This may be doable. But I don't think you have the money to buy me a sex change. I don't think I have the motivation to have it. And most of all; my lighter happens to be green : /


----------



## ChickenScratch

you're trying too hard you fucking junkie.


----------



## Bagseed

n3ophy7e said:


> it's been a while...


it would be more epic, if you'd show your face too (allthough many here know it^^), but yeah, well done anyway. 

btw, i have the cam back, so expect some butt soon. :D


----------



## the toad

pk. said:


> picture of your *butt* with a blue lighter in it



Fixed  trolol


----------



## XTc_for_me

n3o, you have the most perfect nipples, nipples dont get any better then that, and your titties are just the right size.. i give an a++ on everything


----------



## DexterMeth

n3ophy7e said:


> it's been a while...



Watching their house again I see.


----------



## We are all ONE

Is that dex Jr. comin in or just too much american food


----------



## StrutterGear

n3ophy7e said:


> it's been a while...



Oooh-aah


----------



## cj

Hey xTc_for_me clean out your pm box


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Disraeli_Beers




----------



## Way|0st

damn i missed n3o


----------



## Libby

Don't worry I saved that n3o pic to my hard drive.

*NSFW*: 



Just kidding, that would be creepy lol


----------



## MzFluffy

happy monday bluelight haha


----------



## Cristiano Ronaldo

MzFluffy said:


> happy monday bluelight haha



Whens the gangbang video coming out?


----------



## MzFluffy

its not because i didn't do one.....


----------



## lilczey

I

m gomna beAt off in my moms nebulizer now

*its stoill salt*


----------



## Noodle

I like fluffies big fake boobies.


----------



## MikeOekiM

I like her scaphoid fossa


----------



## modern buddha

I like her attitude.


----------



## DeathDomokun

I like her JOI videos.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ like a true Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## modern buddha

Lookin' good, tnw. Your stomach's starting to look really flat. 

I'm not gonna ask you what your secret is.


----------



## Bagseed

> I'm not gonna ask you what your secret is.


ndtitl anyway.


----------



## pharmakos

thanks s_l

its your turn to post a pic now =p


----------



## lonewolf13

not sure if want.


----------



## n3ophy7e




----------



## DexterMeth

360 mami

...I mean..... perfecto 


  There's something in my eye


----------



## lonewolf13

wOOw


----------



## beagleboy

Yummy, N3


----------



## panic in paradise

*yes* Blue Light girls are allll win always.


----------



## lonewolf13

i must concur


----------



## lilczey

Tnw gives up his goodies..

I post nudes u guys call me a cheap whore..


----------



## blazR




----------



## We are all ONE

lul I have that same towel you fucking faggot


----------



## Noodle

I also have the same towel. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## panic in paradise

oh welllll you guys should yourselves a towel snapping fight...


----------



## slushy muddy water

blazR said:


>


 flex harder bro


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## slushy muddy water

das a flexin


----------



## pharmakos

lilczey said:


> Tnw gives up his goodies..
> 
> I post nudes u guys call me a cheap whore..



right, i never get shit over my nudie thread posts =p


----------



## pharmakos

*NSFW*:


----------



## MzFluffy

Happy Friday


----------



## DexterMeth

Thank _G_od (I mean your camera) that it is.  

I keep forgetting how long you've been a BLr.  -cheers


----------



## MzFluffy

I been around


----------



## DeathDomokun

I love you fluffy


----------



## phenethylo J

Can I use your tits as a pillow fluffy?


----------



## Owl Eyed

my butt is big.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Noodle

ASS 'n' TITTIES

ASS ASSS ASSSSSSSSSS



MzFluffy said:


>


----------



## nekointheclouds

Booty Booty Booty.


----------



## debaser

nekooo

♥


----------



## modern buddha

Owl, your butt is so adorable. So plump and ... okay, I'll stop now.

MissFluffleloveydumples... hi!


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## rhun




----------



## iheartthisthread

dat ass...
Is that my name on your shoulder?


----------



## rhun

Brazilians do it best.
Rethinking those points, hm?


----------



## iheartthisthread

it`s the little dimples right above your cheeks tbph... My weakness.


----------



## rhun

Why thank you.
The pic is a lil blurry, they're more defined in decent shots.


----------



## iheartthisthread

rhun said:


>


you can post clearer ones if you think this one is blurry. Just sayin`
also this is a ppic thread. We can`t clutter it with words and shit.


----------



## Pharcyde

We are all ONE said:


>




hiyooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rhun

Yeah, I was looking for one. Couldn't find one.
But thanx for the heads up, I tend to ramble.
So here's my boobs after some rapper signed them.


----------



## iheartthisthread

ok. so you aren`t dead to me anymore...
just somebodys alt. til my name is on you....


----------



## EbowTheLetter

We are all ONE said:


>



ohu

lollllll


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

double tap


----------



## Seyer

We are all ONE said:


>


Lol.


rhun said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## ArCi

rhun said:


>



please stay


----------



## ohshea

Lilczey very sexy


----------



## pharmakos

rhun said:


> Yeah, I was looking for one. Couldn't find one.
> But thanx for the heads up, I tend to ramble.
> So here's my boobs after some rapper signed them.



moar


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ +1


----------



## Keaton

/thread


----------



## Bomboclat

Somebody had their nipples pierced


----------



## ohshea

mangina what kind of sick fuck are you, I like it tho. Im saving that last pic >.>



boundforglorywt said:


> hey guys, i'm new to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and... " would you fuck me, i'd fuck me " lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

Bomboclat said:


> Somebody had their nipples pierced


They did? Who?
You? 

...it's you, isn't it


----------



## pk.

rhun said:


>



oh my. please keep us updated


----------



## aesoprock

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ +1



If there's ever such a thing as perfection, this has to be it.


----------



## DexterMeth

I agree.
@N3o... *unzips pants.  
Hi! Roses are red, violets are... Fapping


----------



## tender lamb shank

wow n30! astonishing


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ +1


Mmmm too yummy.

*Boundforglory* - what the hell - +1 points for original mangina, -10 points for the "bigman"posing and keeping your clothes on in a nudie thread. Lame sauce.



nekointheclouds said:


> Booty Booty Booty.


I love it.


MzFluffy said:


> Happy Friday



 loving the hourglass under that dress you sexy devil.


----------



## iheartthisthread

So much win in this thread lately... So much...


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

rhun said:


> Brazilians do it best.



you is _gostosa_

_fio dental_ that ass next time


----------



## Way|0st

iheartthisthread said:


> So much win in this thread lately... So much...




qft....keepin bl alive!


----------



## n3ophy7e

aesoprock said:


> If there's ever such a thing as perfection, this has to be it.





tender lamb shank said:


> wow n30! astonishing



Shit, thanks guys! For real


----------



## JD55

*drooool* truly gorgeous ladies..






MzFluffy said:


> Happy Friday


----------



## poopie

Owl Eyed said:


> my butt is big.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Owlie- your ass is straight-up bodacious. 

and n3o is doinitrite. zomg.


----------



## Long Clips

lol neos body looks just like my ex's.. Hm.................. down to the belly ring. let's see that pussy and we can settle this once and for all..


----------



## ArCi

rhun said:


>


----------



## n3ophy7e

poopie said:


> and n3o is doinitrite. zomg.


Thanks beautiful!  




Long Clips said:


> lol neos body looks just like my ex's.. Hm.................. down to the belly ring.


Fail. There are _two_ belly rings. Sheesh 8)



*cough 
There seems to be a distinct lack of follow-up from *rhun*...
Hereby formally requesing more pics plzkthx


----------



## aesoprock

n3ophy7e said:


> Shit, thanks guys! For real



My pleasure!
Moremoremoreplz


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya more! ^_^


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh! Okay, I guess


----------



## Sepher

DexterMeth said:


> Ya more! ^_^



Do it again Dexter. It's working fella, it's working.

Damn N3o, you be looking fine! Mmmm mmmm. ( *has been watching The Wire, came over all Baltimorican for a minute for some reason*  )


----------



## rhun

Thanks y'all ;3



n3ophy7e said:


> *cough
> There seems to be a distinct lack of follow-up from *rhun*...
> Hereby formally requesing more pics plzkthx



Sowwy :S my boyfran snooped my history and so busted me, hehe.
soon I promise! when I'm outta the doghouse.



n3ophy7e said:


> Oh! Okay, I guess



^ i love this ass


----------



## debaser

perfect body imo


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

great photo


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks you guys!! Much appresh   




			
				rhun said:
			
		

> soon I promise! when I'm outta the doghouse.


*awaits patiently*


----------



## DeathDomokun

I like the way your breast hangs/perks, it's a very nice shape.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Yeah! Naked people! Yeah!!


----------



## kimmy7878

This pic looks so familiar


----------



## n3ophy7e

Interesting...I only took it about 12 hours ago. Go figure?



DeathDomokun said:


> I like the way your breast hangs/perks, it's a very nice shape.


Thanks dude!


----------



## The Rock Monster

rhun said:


>




I'd like to kiss your ass. and make luuuuvvvvv. :D


----------



## DamagedLemon

Real romantic there.


----------



## DeathDomokun

n3ophy7e said:


> Thanks dude!



For what? I'm just being honest. Thank you for providing me the means to make an honest observation!


----------



## aesoprock

n3ophy7e said:


> Oh! Okay, I guess [/img]



Oh yes!


----------



## rm-rf




----------



## Noodle

Whoa!


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## ChickenScratch

he has a better cock than me.  and my fake girlfriend is surfing on it.

i'm going to kill myself now.


----------



## n3ophy7e

lol


----------



## DexterMeth

haha.  Win


----------



## Owl Eyed

rm-rf said:


>







(also you hosted it on photobucket, deletion imminent)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

We are all ONE said:


>


so fuckin awesome


----------



## We are all ONE

oh hey tab, what are the rules on gracing us with your donk after the reconciliation


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have taken and deleted some excellent pics since he has come home and thought better not to post.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Surely you have the righteous upper hand though.  Why isnt he still grovelling and agreeing with you?


----------



## Keaton

I lost weight guys

*NSFW*:


----------



## guineaPig

Libby said:


> Should be more peen in nudie thread therefore.


Dunno if they still have one, but if they do, check the aus social nudie thread.
It's like all dudes, and re-posts from the Aussie women that post in this thread first.


----------



## RedLeader

rhun said:


>



The back dimples, the room between the thighs, the tattoo, the unkempt hair.  skijfdigkvfdlkgnhfdsjkbhnfsdjkgjfkdanhkjfddklb




We are all ONE said:


> oh hey tab, what are the rules on gracing us with your donk after the reconciliation



You're doing it wrong.  You have to ask for PI nudes by way of rm-rf.   

"Hey rm-rf, how about telling PI to get naked?"


----------



## Seyer

Keaton said:


> I lost weight guys
> 
> *NSFW*:


That you did.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Lookin' good Keaton!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

RedLeader said:


> "Hey rm-rf, how about telling PI to get naked?"


  sounds about right


----------



## done juan

fuckin hell there are cocks and tits everywhere


----------



## modern buddha

^ I don't see a problem.


----------



## pharmakos

Keaton, shave your chest and you'll look another 20lbs lighter


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Dude ^ only narcissistic fags shave their chest.



rm-rf said:


>



wow - top form!

DL/PI/Libbyyyy - mek wit da nekkid


----------



## poopie

That's the closest I'm ever going to come to The Wood's wang, isn't it?

In that case...surf's up?

I'll let myself out.


----------



## Owl Eyed

keaton
hello


----------



## Keaton

Owl Eyed said:


> keaton
> hello



Sup bb.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Keaton said:


> Sup bb.



u lookin fine. hmu~


----------



## pofacedhoe

Mysterier said:


> Dudebutt.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



well hot


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ An all-time fave BL boy pic of mine


----------



## debaser

8(







%)


----------



## euphoria

thenightwatch said:


> Keaton, shave your chest and you'll look another 20lbs lighter



don't do that
you look good



eddit: holy fuckballs n3o you are smoking hot!!! sound the alarms!!!!!


----------



## DexterMeth

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ An all-time fave BL boy pic of mine



^_^


----------



## euphoria

^ohhh you lucky bastard


----------



## slushy muddy water

dem hip valleys


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oh sweet lady valley


----------



## n3ophy7e

euphoria said:
			
		

> eddit: holy fuckballs n3o you are smoking hot!!! sound the alarms!!!!!





			
				slushymuddywater said:
			
		

> dem hip valleys





			
				Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> oh sweet lady valley


heehee thanks ladies  Coming from 3 of the hottest BL wimmenz, that's made my day  



			
				DexterMeth said:
			
		

> ^_^


no u


----------



## Lost Ego

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ An all-time fave BL boy pic of mine


dayum, hi i just met you and i know this is crazy but do u wanna go out?


----------



## modern buddha

Lost Ego said:


> dayum, hi i just met you and i know this is crazy but do u wanna go out?



Couple months late, friend. She was stolen away, see. 

Looking beautiful as always, n3o.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thank you lovely   

And aye, 'tis true Lost Ego. Sorry pal


----------



## KiwiQflyer




----------



## DexterMeth

Today has been a good day


----------



## ArCi




----------



## We are all ONE

Kiwi's NIPS are GR-R-R-EAT


----------



## n3ophy7e

I still maintain that kiwi has the best tits on BL  
Thank you for sharing them with us hun


----------



## Keaton

n3ophy7e said:


> I still maintain that kiwi has the best tits on BL
> Thank you for sharing them with us hun



Thisthis


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

WOOHOO!!!

Mmm dem tits.

N3o - hell yeah lass!

Mel - what room? Oh yeah that room...I couldn't help but notice those nice perky NATURAL tits, then your beautiful but pouting lips.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awwwww Mel!!! Boooo I missed your pic


----------



## Diloadid

Owl Eyed said:


> my butt is big.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Awww Owl. Come to Ky and I'll show how a real gentlemen would treat you.  I promise I won't rob you.


----------



## Owl Eyed

dildud, stap ur not gay.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

He doesn't need to be "gay"...


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

sweet jebus I love it when Kiwi posts in here.


----------



## iheartthisthread

kiwi and my ex wife look like twins, at least what i`ve seen of her. I am not sure what to think of that... 

and I guess ya gotta be quick to see mel.


----------



## We are all ONE

ahem


----------



## rhun

*NSFW*: 










Here ya go. I'm risking my bf's wrath y'all so don't hate.


----------



## iheartthisthread

if you`re gonna get wrath, lipstick my name on dat skin baby


----------



## We are all ONE

rhun said:


> Here ya go. I'm risking my bf's wrath y'all so don't hate.



does not compute


rhun said:


>


----------



## rhun

Push up bra  I know, it's cheating.
Also I lost weight and the first to go is my boobs. *sigh*


----------



## We are all ONE

you play well rhun
and is that a huge clit pierce?
lol stereotypical SCer


----------



## rhun

Well admittedly all girls make their tits look nicer in tit shots but there's not hiding shit when you're naked.
I can't decide if I'd rather be thin or have big boobs. Decisions, decisions.

I think it's just the seam on my underwear or some shit? Had my belly button, took it out. Want my nipples done, what do you think? I am not a stereotypical anything.


----------



## Keaton

Rhun, you may be an alt, but I'd still tap that.
Get one nipple pierced.


----------



## We are all ONE

rhun said:


> Want my nipples done, what do you think?



B4 I give my professional opinion, I have to see the B4 pic


----------



## nekointheclouds

Ya'll shut up and get naked.


----------



## euphoria

*smack*


----------



## n3ophy7e

nekointheclouds said:


>


ZAMMNNN!!  




rhun said:


> *NSFW*:


You can stay


----------



## rhun

^ why thank you 



nekointheclouds said:


> Ya'll shut up and get naked.


I'm in love with your room, makes me wish I had the energy and inspiration to decorate my studio.
And you are sexy girl, work it!


----------



## Pharcyde

KiwiQflyer said:


>





ArCi said:


>


----------



## Seyer

rhun said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go. I'm risking my bf's wrath y'all so don't hate.





nekointheclouds said:


> Ya'll shut up and get naked.



Sweet


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

donkeyPUNCH said:


> sweet jebus I love it when Kiwi posts in here.



mmm yes - when are you posting your hairiness back in here? I wanna see what new ink ya got...

Neko - great stuff...just great stuff *applauds*.

WAAO - pshhh nice.


----------



## DamagedLemon

nekointheclouds said:


> Ya'll shut up and get naked.



I like your room!



n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ An all-time fave BL boy pic of mine



holy jeebus i like your undies, they're so cute but sexy (because of see through and lace).

and you have a really toned body, i'm jealous! and like slushy said... dem hip valleys.


----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## Pharcyde

slushy muddy water said:


>


----------



## Cyc

It's hot in here. It must be summer.


----------



## powdakilla

Gotta be careful when I look at this thread, it inevitably leads to looking at dirty movies, and then for some reason taking pictures of it and posting them online...   Thank you ladies for all the amazing pictures!


----------



## Busty St Clare

Nothings more hetero than lesbian sex porn


----------



## powdakilla

lol, can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not!  sometimes you just gotta keep clicking till you find something good, which in this case happened to be lesbians...


----------



## pofacedhoe

powdakilla said:


> lol, can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not!  sometimes you just gotta keep clicking till you find something good, which in this case happened to be lesbians...



lol


----------



## THCified

nekointheclouds said:


>



May i point out that i really like your...feet


----------



## ArCi

captainballs alt^


----------



## We are all ONE

Arci...you are yet to break through with a group lol
sure a couple lulz here and there
but I really think a shot of your micropenis will take your game next level bro


----------



## We are all ONE

powdakilla said:


> Gotta be careful when I look at this thread, it inevitably leads to looking at dirty movies, and then for some reason taking pictures of it and posting them online...   Thank you ladies for all the amazing pictures!


I know that feel bro


----------



## Owl Eyed

i want waao's nubian face in and around my buttocks


*NSFW*:


----------



## DamagedLemon

:/ .


----------



## ArCi

good lord you faggot


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

DamagedLemon said:


> :/ .



What's wrong lemon?


----------



## DamagedLemon

SHHMCJOOAPOYS said:


> What's wrong lemon?



I don't know how to feel about owlie's bottom.


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

Oh?


----------



## tender lamb shank

Hey Owlie, got a burger with that shake?


----------



## KhyaBean




----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh, hi!


----------



## DeathDomokun

Those are some nice breasticles!


----------



## DamagedLemon

Horny people are horny.


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

DamagedLemon said:


> Horny people are horny.



Does that mean you?


----------



## DamagedLemon

No, the peoples in this thread. I haven't had the horns in a long time.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

this is giving me the horns imo


----------



## DamagedLemon

Hahaha


----------



## Noodle

The horn comes out at night.


----------



## lonewolf13

\m/


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

lol TNW you utter gimp.

KhyaBean - oOH bebeh. You make me smirk.


----------



## gloeek

just cos it's been forever since i've shown random strangers on the internet my tits...


----------



## MikeRWK

gloeek said:


> just cos it's been forever since i've shown random strangers on the internet my tits...



God damn! I would fucking ravage you!


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## lonewolf13

lol.


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

hahaha


----------



## trees_please

@khya and gloeek- ive gotta say, those are fucking awesome tits


----------



## ArCi

We are all ONE said:


>


fucking lol


----------



## pharmakos

*NSFW*:


----------



## Owl Eyed

ripped jeans~
so retro~*


----------



## We are all ONE

pics so hot even his armpit got moist


----------



## shimazu

*cool*


----------



## chemical ali

trees_please said:


> @khya and gloeek- ive gotta say, those are fucking awesome tits



i agree


----------



## deaf eye

that last page gave me wood


----------



## Pharcyde

gloeek said:


> just cos it's been forever since i've shown random strangers on the internet my tits...




eeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

It's been extremely warm lately...+1 for sleeping nude


----------



## Keaton

Keep it up 
*le drool*


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh good lord in heaven above in whom I do not believe but have myself questioning my lack of faith right now....


----------



## Sepher

Stoned Immaculate said:


> It's been extremely warm lately...+1 for sleeping nude



+1 on the +1. Sure suits you anyways!


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

to you guys


----------



## We are all ONE

Stoned Immaculate said:


> It's been extremely warm lately...+1 for sleeping nude


What is your age limit for sex?


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Stoned Immaculate said:


> It's been extremely warm lately...+1 for sleeping nude


I love it when you sleep in the nude...please, carry on.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

For waao..I'll make an exception.

Thanks  B1tO'RoughJack


----------



## Seyer

Stoned Immaculate said:


> It's been extremely warm lately...+1 for sleeping nude


Yes.


----------



## n3ophy7e




----------



## iheartthisthread

damn...


----------



## Seyer

Just had the best ruptured aneurysm ever.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

I  n3o, she's my dream girl.


----------



## KhyaBean

Stoned Immaculate said:


> I  n3o, she's my dream girl.



You're both invited to come sleep naked in my bed tonight :D


----------



## iheartthisthread

please have a three girl pillow fight too while jumping on the bed... Oh god don`t tell me you won`t... Please please please don`t ruin my imagination


----------



## shimazu

can you jump up and down on a Tempurpedic bed?

if not then fuck those things, I want to be 7 years old sometimes


----------



## modern buddha

Oh boy. I love women.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

n3ophy7e said:


>


I have those knickers in a different colour.  

Also, I can see your little heart.. peek-a-boo!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

lol australia

they have them knickers...

in different colo_u_rs


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

n3ophy7e said:


>


right on  - a semi. This photo is uber erotic.


----------



## Noodle

/must not cuddle


----------



## Bagseed

requesting group nudes w/ stoned, n3o and khya... *drool*


----------



## Sepher

^This. Or failing that fresh nudes of all three on the one page of the thread at least. I can do the assembling into some kinda pervy lesbian 3sum in me head given enough subject matter to work with.


----------



## Pagey

First post on this thread, be nice.





[/IMG]


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

KhyaBean said:


> You're both invited to come sleep naked in my bed tonight :D



On my way


----------



## iheartthisthread

i am actually jimmy page...

Nice...


----------



## Pagey

iheartthisthread said:


> i am actually jimmy page...
> 
> Nice...



Hehe. If only!


----------



## aesoprock

Pagey said:


> First post on this thread, be nice.



Gorgeous! Feel free to post some more.


----------



## pharmakos

nice pagey.  hawt panties and side boob.


----------



## jones-in_J

I just took pics of my cock. At work. I should be employee of the year

Thundercocks, ooooooh




















Oh no jewwlrey in those pics but ive had a bunch of piercings only one of which is still open. Maybe pics later

And no one pic wasnt enough.. made sureno one can quickly scroll past. Baha


----------



## Keaton

Which ones?


----------



## jones-in_J

Ive had appadravya, prince albert, reverse prince Albert,  dydoes, scrottal ladder and the guiche.... only prince albert is still open

Really wanna ree-do appadravya more then anything.... since its the most pleasurable for a woman.


----------



## Noodle

Nice ink dude.  

pagey looks nommy


----------



## _mistresspoppy_

Wow now I'm afraid to post, so many beautiful girls on here I wouldnt measure up... 
And I absolutely love body the body art, jones... Nice cock too, but I'm not allowed to look. Damn it's hard being in a steady relationship..


----------



## Keaton

Lol this is the internet. You can do whatever the fuck you want here, nigga.


----------



## n3ophy7e

_mistresspoppy_ said:


> Nice cock too, but I'm not allowed to look.


But you already looked...
What has been seen cannot be unseen!


----------



## n3ophy7e

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> right on  - a semi. This photo is uber erotic.


Thank you sir  




cheerio said:


> /must not cuddle


lol dude, how we didn't end up accidentally spooning is beyond me :D




Stoned Immaculate said:


> I  n3o, she's my dream girl.


Be still my beating heart  




CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Also, I can see your little heart.. peek-a-boo!


Yeeeup


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Moe-D

Gloeek


----------



## Pagey

Thought I'd contribute some more.


----------



## iheartthisthread

heart breaker, ramble on, bring it on home...


----------



## Pagey

iheartthisthread said:


> heart breaker, ramble on, bring it on home...


Keep talking about them and I just might include you in my fantasies


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Pagey said:


> First post on this thread, be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Ohhhh shit!  *heart poundin right nao*


----------



## We are all ONE

Seyer...you have not posted that big cock in a minute, I think all the new ladies ( and myself ) would appreciate it


----------



## KhyaBean

Thanks I guess?

^ what he said


----------



## Seyer

We are all ONE said:


> Seyer...you have not posted that big cock in a minute, I think all the new ladies ( and myself ) would appreciate it


Ill wait till next page and throw in a repost.


----------



## We are all ONE

awww yeaaaah


----------



## Seyer

Dat repost.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

Tweaky's arch nemesis 

*NSFW*:


----------



## Seyer

Lol...


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Stoned Immaculate

!


----------



## Seyer

Weird/inappropriate FOR YOU 




Keaton said:


>


Lol.


----------



## pharmakos

Seyer said:


> Dat repost.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



nice cawk

but it'd work better if it curved upward


----------



## Seyer

It works wonders, tyvm.


----------



## Keaton

thenightwatch said:


> nice cawk
> 
> but it'd work better if it curved upward



I already used that joke. plz dnt try again.


----------



## Seyer

Truth ^


----------



## pharmakos

i only said anything cause i think it might be bigger than mine =p


----------



## Keaton

thenightwatch said:


> i only said anything cause i think it might be bigger than mine =p



The difference is that I _know_ it's bigger than mine.


----------



## We are all ONE

Seyer said:


> Dat repost.



...


----------



## Seyer

Omfg hahahahahahaha.


----------



## pharmakos

scottd420 said:


> no one would recognize me if I switched user names.



who the fuck are you?

this thread is getting so cluttered.

repost.  fuck my face looked awful then (right after i got out the of ER, fresh black eye): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and another:


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

There's no need to quote that picture up there but jesus christ lmao


----------



## Busty St Clare

He has two posts in the Shoulda, coulda, didn't thread. I think thats the record.


----------



## Pagey

Apparently it turns out this is what I like to do after getting dumped and having too much tme on my hands 













Sorry for how huge the pctures are btw...I can't figure out how to change the size.


----------



## iheartthisthread

ima play some stairway to heaven for you...soon...


----------



## modern buddha

scottd420 said:


> Ahhh I know I should drop the 420 and I still have it. But now that I've had it for a few years and spent most of my times educating myself on harm reduction and drug use no one would recognize me if I switched user names.
> 
> @Khya, were you offended by anything I said? I sure hope not. I'm actually really easy going, I just had to spurt out the compliment, maybe a little too complimentive, haha.
> 
> 
> @Simply_Live, thank you for the warm welcome, maybe I'll have to put a sharpie in my butt just to prove how much I like you guys!



I never said you had to post sharpie in butt, dude. Although that's always entertaining.



thenightwatch said:


> i only said anything cause i think it might be bigger than mine =p



I doubt you guys have trouble finding the ladies!



thenightwatch said:


>



Them butt cheeks.


----------



## Pagey

iheartthisthread said:


> ima play some stairway to heaven for you...soon...


Please do.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Pagey said:


> Apparently it turns out this is what I like to do after getting dumped and having too much tme on my hands
> 
> 
> Sorry for how huge the pctures are btw...I can't figure out how to change the size.



Hah. Post break up too much time on my hands is sorta what got me started. lol, like anyone want these pics smaller.


----------



## scottd420

Pagey said:


> Apparently it turns out this is what I like to do after getting dumped and having too much tme on my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for how huge the pctures are btw...I can't figure out how to change the size.



Pagey you are soooo sexy. I'd go bananas and possibly bury my face in your bum. Seriously HOT!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Pagey said:


> Apparently it turns out this is what I like to do after getting dumped and having too much tme on my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for how huge the pctures are btw...I can't figure out how to change the size.


Wow, Pagey, you are seriously nommable


----------



## rangrz

Agreed, pagey is gastronomically appealing..


----------



## pharmakos

rangrz said:


> Agreed, pagey is gastronomically appealing..



he means he wants to eat her up

ditto btw


----------



## Pagey

scottd420 said:


> Pagey you are soooo sexy. I'd go bananas and possibly bury my face in your bum. Seriously HOT!



'Go bananas'? hahaha. thanks though.


----------



## jones-in_J

Fuck boxey. Pagey is queen of BL


----------



## Sepher

Pagey said:


> Apparently it turns out this is what I like to do after getting dumped and having too much tme on my hands



That man's a fool! 8) Looking good Pagey. Don't worry, I doubt you'll be single for long!


----------



## Pagey

Mmh, queen of BL? Thank you Jones 
And thanks Sepher, certainly hope you're right


----------



## Owl Eyed

jones-in_J said:


> Fuck boxey. Pagey is queen of BL



the nigga is the wife of a peasant. you have obviously not seen the other queens, duchesses, and princesses of bluelight.


----------



## Keaton

Owl Eyed said:


> the nigga is the wife of a peasant. you have obviously not seen the other queens, duchesses, and princesses of bluelight.



This


----------



## Busty St Clare

I kiss the Dictator.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

that's a sweet repost

2010


----------



## Lysis

^ Awww, I like the couples posts.


----------



## jones-in_J

Owl Eyed said:


> the nigga is the wife of a peasant. you have obviously not seen the other queens, duchesses, and princesses of bluelight.



Ive seen enough that i still crown pagey

Fuck the haters



Busty St Clare said:


> I kiss the Dictator.


Thats a good picc, cant even find a reason to be a dick on this one. And nice tat on the dude. Which im still not sure if youre a guy or girl busty wtf stop confusing me

I thi k youre the dude you said before though


----------



## done juan

that tat is shit and deffo something for a woman


----------



## Owl Eyed

it's paint.


----------



## Mysterier

I think they just drew on... Never mind.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Tattoo? They are for the poor...










Apologies for reposts


----------



## done juan

emo suicide


----------



## Keaton

Busty St Clare said:


> I kiss the Dictator.



wassup with the nail polish bro?


----------



## ArCi

^Yeah what gives?


----------



## Libby

Awwww
so sweet u two


----------



## Libby

ehh.. 
Just a lone grifter on the look out for a mark..
Don't get me in trouble, I'm not allowed to speak.
um...
here, it's old as fuck, it's all I could find that I haven't already posted.


----------



## ArCi

No. I don't believe that is you?

How did that happen?


----------



## Libby

It's 8 years old that's how lol.
also this one.


----------



## ArCi

Well you should rewind 8 years and let's meet up.


----------



## Libby

Can't, could probably get a bottle of that tragic fake tan I was using in high school post goth-phase tho
Stainy fingers








That's the last of it, wasn't so bold with camera back then.


----------



## Care




----------



## ArCi

inb4 Owl


----------



## Care




----------



## ArCi

inb4 Owl again


----------



## *samsonite*

Care said:


>


Ver nice. I have to ask tho.. Is that a pair of testies hangin from your shorts?


----------



## Care

Ill let your imagination determine that one.


----------



## Care

Uno mas


----------



## Keaton

Libby, you have nice breasteses


----------



## Libby

Aww Thanks *hug*
I think they changed a little since then


----------



## Keaton

still good 
+5 for navel


----------



## Seyer

Very nice.


----------



## Sepher

Busty St Clare said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kiss the Dictator.



I hate being seen to be sucking up to moderators, but damn Busty you're a fucking fine looking couple and no mistake. Nice pic! Cheeky little glimpse of COTB's cheekiness there.


----------



## Pagey

God, I managed to post them in the wrong thread. Hope no one saw that before I deleted them.
Anyway:













And Libby you look fantastic


----------



## jones-in_J

Nice pagey :bows down:


----------



## Keaton

she's clearly the one doing the bowing


----------



## iheartthisthread

thank God someone commented before me this time... I don`t want pagey to think i`m stalking her. Pretty hawt pics though.


----------



## Sepher

Pagey, I like this new-found pastime of yours. You should break up with guys more often if this is the result!  Very inviting angle that last pic, long hair among a coupla other things to grab on to for purchase is always good.


----------



## Pagey

jones-in_J said:


> Nice pagey :bows down:







iheartthisthread said:


> thank God someone commented before me this time... I don`t want pagey to think i`m stalking her. Pretty hawt pics though.



Don't worry, it's not a surprise. I already know you're stalking me. Hey hey what can I do. 



Sepher said:


> Pagey, I like this new-found pastime of yours. You should break up with guys more often if this is the result!  Very inviting angle that last pic, long hair among a coupla other things to grab on to for purchase is always good.



Heh, thanks. I'm having fun with it.


----------



## We are all ONE

Pagey said:


> God, I managed to post them in the wrong thread. Hope no one saw that before I deleted them.
> Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Libby you look fantastic



quoted for talking


----------



## rhun

It's been awhile...
How about a pic of my pussy 


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










And here's a real one to make up for it 
Not the best, I keep meaning to take newer ones.


----------



## Seyer

Zamn.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Sepher

rhun said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep meaning to take newer ones.


Don't let us distract you. Get to it!


----------



## rhun

Heh, OD distracts me. Not y'all.


----------



## pk.

i like rhun


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Pagey said:


> God, I managed to post them in the wrong thread. Hope no one saw that before I deleted them.
> Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Libby you look fantastic


Oh me oh me oh myyyy what?! - seriously this set after scrolling up from Rhun's sexy pink, onto Libby - gave me a semi.

Kudos fine wenches - I would ravage you silly.


----------



## Libby

scottd420 said:


> @Libby: I'll save your eyes! You don't wanna see this bony ass body, trust me on that.


<--- wants to see it


----------



## The Rock Monster

Pagey said:


> God, I managed to post them in the wrong thread. Hope no one saw that before I deleted them.
> Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Libby you look fantastic



:D when are we making babies honey bunnies



Pagey said:


> First post on this thread, be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



yer so bootyfull!!! :D


----------



## Pagey

Thanks!


----------



## lonewolf13

inb4GM'sShe'sMine/


----------



## rm-rf

Libby said:


> Aww Thanks *hug*
> I think they changed a little since then



 :D


----------



## Care

Props to all the naked ladies in this thread especially pagey and libby!


----------



## Jrhguitarist1

Many many beautiful women here with nothing to hide. So so nice


----------



## Thanatos

Libby is super beautiful and fit. Navel ring, winning!


----------



## phenethylo J

rhun said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




Your amazing rhun.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Agreed  


nip!




lol


----------



## Thanatos

^ Perfect artistic presentation.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

n3o's Black Milk makes that image even more awesome.  :D 

PS - entheo, you're coming close to getting a creeper thread of your own.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yes I thought you would appresh the BM


----------



## Thanatos

You have nice abs... Very healthy looking


----------



## Keaton

N3o nip ftw


----------



## nekointheclouds

i love nip slips


----------



## DamagedLemon

n3ophy7e said:


> nip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



... Giggity.


----------



## kytnism

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Agreed
> 
> 
> nip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol





nekointheclouds said:


> i love nip slips



simply perfect 

...kytnism...


----------



## n3ophy7e

entheo said:


> You have nice abs... Very healthy looking


Thank you. 




Keaton said:


> N3o nip ftw


Thanks dude 




			
				kytnism said:
			
		

> simply perfect


no you  




nekointheclouds said:


> i love nip slips


So beautiful neko


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Nice pics Libby & Neko

I'll eventually add to this thread again, but maybe once creepers like the recent ones kick rocks. They give me the heebie jeebies >.<



n3ophy7e said:


> lol


Goodness!!


----------



## KiwiQflyer




----------



## DexterMeth

Dat html :....


----------



## Sepher

Bloody 'ell Kiwi, be careful with those. You'll have someone's eye out! Magnificent.


----------



## MikeRWK

Theres a pair i havent seen in a long time


----------



## ocean

Not nearly as showy as most in here but be nice to me anyway b/c I never do this! :D


----------



## Thanatos

Ocean looks amazing. No haters allowed!


----------



## iheartthisthread

I nearly fell out of my chair... 
Classy!


----------



## scottd420

Goddamn (fap, fap, fap!!!)


----------



## Thanatos

^ who let this fuck in the nudies again?


----------



## scottd420

muahaha I'M baaAAAcck!!!  uh uh uh ( that was my cock clapping for ocean)


----------



## Keaton

GTFO canadian trash.


----------



## Thanatos

Fuck off Scott. You will be apprehended for rape soon enough, you know. 
I bet you would die from a heart attack if you ever touched a woman. Too much for you to handle.


----------



## Pagey

Ocean looks amazing


----------



## ArCi

Ocean, I uhm...um...I....you....it's just....you......you are...

wow.


----------



## Sepher

ocean said:


> Not nearly as showy as most in here but be nice to me anyway b/c I never do this! :D
> 
> *NSFW*:



Why the hell not?  Sexy _and_ tasteful! A quite delightful touch of class there. %)








Was that nice enough Ocean? Nice enough you'd consider doing more anyways?


----------



## scottd420

Keaton said:


> GTFO canadian trash.


Comin' from fuckin' San Diago, a fuckin' whale's vagina...smells like one too. May as well call it Mexico (The Butthole of America)


entheo said:


> Fuck off Scott. You will be apprehended for rape soon enough, you know.
> I bet you would die from a heart attack if you ever touched a woman. Too much for you to handle.



You just go by what them lounge bitches tellin' ya. They just jealous they can't get a taste a this seed.
 I seen my hoes in all kinds of clothes
Lil' entheo I thought you should know, I might enjoy
if you blew my balls, right through my drawers
Come back to my mansion, chill at the spot
From the way he be blowin, I know he does it a lot
I have a eight-and-a-half, nine-and-three-quarters
The hoe started callin when I started boss ballin!


----------



## Keaton

scottd420 said:


> Comin' from fuckin' San Diago, a fuckin' whale's vagina...smells like one too. May as well call it Mexico (The Butthole of America)


It's called America's Finest City for a reason, NIGGA


----------



## Pagey

...wat


----------



## poopie

*Kiwi*- your rack is amazing. just...it is.

*ocean*- oh my. oh...ocean


----------



## pharmakos

ocean said:


> Not nearly as showy as most in here but be nice to me anyway b/c I never do this! :D



whoa, i didn't miss ocean boobage after all

very sexy picture


----------



## Thanatos

Scotty fapfap420 needs help. Someone help him so I don't have to.

San Diego is fucking awesome by the way. Stay in Canada Scott.


----------



## KhyaBean

scottd420 said:


> You just go by what them lounge bitches tellin' ya. They just jealous they can't get a taste a this seed.
> I seen my hoes in all kinds of clothes
> Lil' entheo I thought you should know, I might enjoy
> if you blew my balls, right through my drawers
> Come back to my mansion, chill at the spot
> From the way he be blowin, I know he does it a lot
> I have a eight-and-a-half, nine-and-three-quarters
> The hoe started callin when I started boss ballin!


 
...........................................


----------



## scottd420

KhyaBean said:


> ...........................................


hahahahaha you like my song Khya? I may have borrowed some lyrics from Dr. Dre, but it's all truth.


----------



## MikeRWK

On behalf of the rest of canada, sorry for scott.
Even with free healthcare you still cant manage to round up all the crazies, sometimes one gets away.


----------



## scottd420

MikeRWK said:


> On behalf of the rest of canada, sorry for scott.
> Even with free healthcare you still cant manage to round up all the crazies, sometimes one gets away.



Too bad bluelight servers weren't still in the US. With all of the bullshit corporate spending maybe we could have payed Mike to go away. Oh wait, that's more like Canada, we pay to clean up the waste products in our environment,

Oh shit, I read it wrong, you're Canadian too. Fuck, no wonder why all you Americans hate us these days.


----------



## Keaton

entheo said:


> Scotty fapfap420 needs help. Someone help him so I don't have to.
> 
> San Diego is fucking awesome by the way. Stay in Canada Scott.



*Scott is a dick*


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

^^^ hahaha



ocean said:


> Not nearly as showy as most in here but be nice to me anyway b/c I never do this! :D



Amazing, Ocean! Great touch adding the thigh highs


----------



## scottd420

What was it Keaton? "...Tits of a goddess"? So you determine if a girl is a goddess by her tits? We've got a real charmer here ladies and gentlement, 6'1" of pure intellegence, from the ground up.

Stoned, you're just being mean to me. BTW I like the contrast between your green eye liner and your red-ass eyes, fuckin stoner. That's what they're like too, not quite a nice red, just the shade of red that those bamboos have on their ass...pinkish-red. Red-ass red.


----------



## Keaton

Lol I never said that was her only redeeming quality.
But she does have great tits. Similar to those that would be _found on a goddess._ 8)


----------



## euphoria

ocean said:


> Not nearly as showy as most in here but be nice to me anyway b/c I never do this! :D



oh. my. sweet. lord.


----------



## Keaton

Plz plz plllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease more euphoria.
(I will match any nudes you post)


----------



## n3ophy7e

*ocean*  
You are _amazing_ my dear


----------



## ocean

^Thank you  


And not quite Sepher..... I am too shy for all that full nudity stuff I think.


----------



## beagleboy

full on boner. thank you


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ocean said:


>


THIS IS PERFECT.  Please more.


----------



## DexterMeth

Where are the wings?


----------



## ocean

DexterMeth said:


> Where are the wings?



They were not sprouted at the time but I will capture them in photos soon.


----------



## DexterMeth

Sweet


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

ocean said:


> Not nearly as showy as most in here but be nice to me anyway b/c I never do this! :D



whait wat, this is way too sexy

i love the hair
and the black c-c-combo


----------



## pharmakos

scottd420 said:


> haha I'm not mad. I was hoping you'd burn me back! I actually think you're cool!



good thing you let her know.  she probably didn't know you liked her before this post.

now everyone stfu and post nudes


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

thenightwatch said:


> now everyone stfu and post nudes



when _*thenightwatch*_ speaks i take it very seriously :






today is happy day !

(needs more ocean nudes (or else we bump "that" old thread))

edit : "hand in front of your face" is the new duckface


----------



## ocean

^Very nice ninja. 

"That" old thread is archived. You can't bump it!!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

ocean said:


> "That" old thread is archived. You can't bump it!!



_i know people...._


----------



## ocean

K- ninja....I know people too and it's not coming out of hiding. lol


----------



## lonewolf13

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> when _*thenightwatch*_ speaks i take it very seriously :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today is happy day !
> 
> (needs more ocean nudes (or else we bump "that" old thread))
> 
> edit : "hand in front of your face" is the new duckface


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

ocean said:


> K- ninja....I know people too and it's not coming out of hiding. lol



omg are you joking

this is so good
maybe im just guitar happy with all that fuzz atm but this is really really good

i do approve

(and by_ i know people_ i meant you btw ; ) )

edit : this whole black on white (go back to bed waao) is getting me, lip placement too, its like they point to your ass with wonder and bring it back to your lips, your tumb is like questioning what someone might do in between those two


----------



## ArCi

Wow.
Ocean way sexier then previously expected.


----------



## Thanatos

Ocean is amazing! The stockings/leggings complete the picture. Very pretty.. 
And wolf makes me lolz now.


----------



## scottd420

Holy schmokes! Booty-train choochoo-oooo


----------



## Thanatos

Ocean is super seductive. A+


----------



## pharmakos

has anyone ever posted a video to the nudie thread before?





http://videobam.com/jyPfr


----------



## lonewolf13

video code = off


 and i'm 12 yrs old and wtf is this?


----------



## Sepher

ocean said:


> *NSFW*:





> And not quite Sepher..... I am too shy for all that full nudity stuff I think.



When I said would you consider posting more, I didn't mean more nekkidness*. I meant more as in more like ^this^!  Excellent work Ocean, you luck simply nyom! 






*May be an outright lie, or at least something you could take either which way.


----------



## beagleboy

Cool.....i have been waiting for this.
Sound.....
Nice , ocean


----------



## ocean

Thanks


----------



## DexterMeth

!


----------



## Owl Eyed

ive lost some of the weight i gained over the last year from all the drinking and fast food.


*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

U're looking fiiiiiiiine, Owlie.  Summer agrees with you!  Nice tan.  

Also - I have to mention ocean.  HOLY STYLISH SUGGESTIVE SEXY SULTRY-NESS, lady!  You made my screen smoulder, and there was no actual _nakedness_.. simply breath-taking.


----------



## Noodle

/pic needs more penor


----------



## Owl Eyed

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> U're looking fiiiiiiiine, Owlie.  Summer agrees with you!  Nice tan.



i actually have a terrible tank top tan from this summer. if the lighting was better you'd see the very bold lines that run through the length of my upper body :'(



cheerio said:


> /pic needs more penor



u
r
not
the
boss
of
me
~


----------



## Libby

You look good.
If homo fat = hetero skinny, what's homo skinny look like? (just curious)


----------



## Owl Eyed

Libby said:


> You look good.
> If homo fat = hetero skinny, what's homo skinny look like? (just curious)







"fashion"


----------



## kytnism

owl pls...

..kytnism...

ps. you have moar hair than that :D


----------



## zegs

*HI HO SILVIO, AWAAAAEEHHYY!*


----------



## pharmakos

zegs said:


> *HI HO SILVIO, AWAAAAEEHHYY!*



wut

isn't this a really old pic anyway, are you goin through the nudie thread archives? =p


----------



## ocean

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> U're looking fiiiiiiiine, Owlie.  Summer agrees with you!  Nice tan.
> 
> Also - I have to mention ocean.  HOLY STYLISH SUGGESTIVE SEXY SULTRY-NESS, lady!  You made my screen smoulder, and there was no actual _nakedness_.. simply breath-taking.



Thank you very much 

Now, where are you and where is n3o? It's been pages I've been waiting......


----------



## Pagey

Found some pics I'd sent to my ex a few months ago.
Might post some more recent ones eventually if I can get my camera to work again


----------



## Noodle

/fans self


----------



## ocean

You look great Pagey!! 



cheerio: I did note you did not call me a prude. No comment is good.....progress, I think?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Pagey said:


> Found some pics I'd sent to my ex a few months ago.
> Might post some more recent ones eventually if I can get my camera to work again



i approve

i would like to comment more but by then im probably gonna be sober

(invisible bra is in effect)
((needs more detail on those underoos, the front part, im actually interested, interesting desing it looks like))



ocean said:


> cheerio: I did note you did not call me a prude. No comment is good.....progress, I think?



lol you prude !


----------



## pharmakos

pagey your tits rock


----------



## Noodle

Way to make me feel guilty about something I don't remember doing.


----------



## LivingOnValium

thenightwatch said:


> has anyone ever posted a video to the nudie thread before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videobam.com/jyPfr


----------



## Noodle

Some things should not be quoted.


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Not hugely nekkid, and quite dark, but I might share.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Pagey

ocean said:


> You look great Pagey!!






thenightwatch said:


> pagey your tits rock



thank youu 



ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> i approve
> ((needs more detail on those underoos, the front part, im actually interested, interesting desing it looks like))



Interested in the design, really?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence




----------



## China Rider

better than nude imo

i think it's cause of 'the leg'

not sure why i put the leg in quotation marks, it made sense and still does in a way i can't explain


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I just took a piss and thinking about washing my hands.
Hygiene is serious business.


----------



## _mistresspoppy_

Ok, here's my second attempt...


----------



## We are all ONE

B4 I comment can you tell me how old you are so PI does not get pissed jelly?


----------



## bagochina

middle one is my favorite!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I gonna guess 19-20 and I would never get pissed at posters who actually contribute PHOTOS to this precious thread.

I like the first one *mistressP*.  Tight denim across hips and shadowed fishwhistle is what drives the sexy in that one for me.


----------



## iheartthisthread

I`ll be different and say # 3 is pretty damn hawt. I like aminal print...


----------



## We are all ONE

goddamnit pI, here:


*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahahahhaah
it is a good start


----------



## We are all ONE

not bad for fiddy huh?

*NSFW*: 










that is not a plunger, that is my dick


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I appreciate everything you are offering
good job


----------



## Busty St Clare

Breath out and let us decide


----------



## Sepher

_mistresspoppy_ said:


> Ok, here's my second attempt...
> *NSFW*:



Yay, you did it! And very much worth waiting for Poppy. Beautiful! That's a hell of a body you've got, eyes are good too. I like.


----------



## Thou

I am ugly. I love it.

I know from this that I am _real_.


----------



## poopie

This is a good page. A very good page. Too bad it's also the last one. 

This better be fucking quoted in the new thread.


----------



## _mistresspoppy_

Beautiful ink thou  and im 22, i know my boobs make me look 12 in tge first one :-/


----------



## Owl Eyed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>



o hellz yah


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mmmm PI, dat leg


----------



## lonewolf13

mm mm mm mmmmmm mm i'm loving it.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

What are you still doing here.. it's OVER?!!!


----------

